#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-06
<allen__> Ubuntu Mate 16.04 installation hangs indefinitely at timezone area when I went to type a new location... it is supposed to deleting partitions and formatting new ones in the background so I don't want to just shut off power. But nothing is happening. What should I do??
<allen__> already tried praying to wimpy
<allen__> super
<nomic> z.z.z.z.z.
<adac> yo
<shawn_> can someone tell me how to download torrents with 16.04 please
<randall> shawn_, any torrent?
<randall> shawn_, transmission in your internet folder is the default torrent client, I assume you already know the rest
<shawn_> i am a total noobe to linux and 16.04. Windows guy for 20+ years
<randall> ahh, well you know where you get the torrents from right?
<shawn_> ya, i know how to get the torrents, i used utorrent on my windows machine but not sure what works over here or how to install
<nomic> transmission = good torrent client
<nomic> minimal
<randall> ell over here in linux it's transmission instead of utorrent
<nomic> simply install, open torrent file
<randall> you already have transmission installed by default
<shawn_> great, where do i find it?
<randall> internet
<randall> menu > internet
<shawn_> excellent, got it! thanks for the help
<randall> yep
<gordonjcp> Blackisle: lovely part of the world
<Twikzer> hi, i have a problem with the soud
<Twikzer> i listen nothing in my external soundcard (Traktor A 10) in ubuntu mate
<yasin> hi
<ouroumov> Hi Twikzer
<ouroumov> Twikzer, did you install the driver & firmware packs from the Welcome Splash Screen -> 'Getting Started' section?
<alexarnaud> hello all !
<alexarnaud> I'm trying to use Ubuntu Mate on Raspberry Pi 3 but I've lot of issue with sound. Does anyone of you are able to connect the jack or use HDMI to sound output (maybe youtube) ?
<alexarnaud> I use Ubuntu Mate 16.04
<Bokmuske> Is there a howto on sound somewhere? It seems to be a frequent problem.
<Akuli> It is, but the only solution is to try things until they start working, or just  not get things working :D
<Akuli> so nothing worth of writing a howto there
<sticks> hello
<claudia__> hi
<nico_> hey
<nico_> anyone online ?
<nico_> registration key
<nico_> shit
<hutch> Hello
<atesz> heya
<hutch> Hi
<glgamer> Hello
<ubuntu-mate> Hi, Newbie here
<ubuntu-mate> Thinking of installing Ubuntu over Linux Mint
<ubuntu-mate> Do I need to activate anything like a firewall
<ubuntu-mate> Seems like Mint has forgotten Newbies and every time I turn around I find something that needs installing for security
<ubuntu-mate> glgmer?
<glgamer> Well, if I recall, ubuntu mate had the GUI for the firewall already installed...
<ubuntu-mate> Coooool!
<glgamer> if not, it's probably in the welcome screen
<glgamer> just needs to be switched to "on" is all I think.
<glgamer> What version of Linux Mint are you using?
<ubuntu-mate> I was looking for a replacement for XP, fell in love with Mint Rosa, but can't understand much of what is needed on it.
<glgamer> Ah. Was it the Cinnamon desktop edition?
<glgamer> oh
<ubuntu-mate> YES!
<glgamer> Heh, I used that for a while myself before moving over to Ubuntu Mate a couple months ago.
<ubuntu-mate> I am returning to Linux after 6 years of being away
<ubuntu-mate> Wow! Lots of changes
<glgamer> Welcome back then. I've only been using Linux for roughly a year myself entirely.
<glgamer> Liking it a lot though.
<ubuntu-mate> Well, I love eye candy but need the security as well so I am shopping for something with both
<ubuntu-mate> Since I use a Wifi, I better go hunt down the fire wall nice talking with you
<glgamer> Alright, good luck. Nice talking
<ubuntu-mate> Bye
<rastacalavera> Hey guys, I'm trying to download a news story and am wondering if anyone could recommend an app for that?
<glgamer> Hi Rastacalavera. Ah, sorry, I don't have any idea what would be good for that.
<rastacalavera> ok, I've been looking at youtube-dl but this video is from a news site so I don't know if it would work
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-07
<amayes3481> I am having internet freezes anyone have any info on why, running 15.10
<nomic> internet freezes = isp / communications (external to system)
<nomic> router
<zp2133> Hey all, is there a way to enable/install a thunderbird or mail icon in the panel. I've tried the firetray plugin for TB, but its no longer maintained.
<randall> zp2133, pending on your panel version, yes
<zp2133> randall, I'm running Ubuntu-Mate 16.04 Mate Panel 1.12.2
<randall> if it's like redmond or cupertino, I'm pretty sure you can drag the icon to place it on the panel or something
<zp2133> ahh...sorry man, I wasn't very clear. Looking for a mail notification icon.
<Switches> You should be able to "right click" the app and then "add launcher to panel" as far as a "tray indicator" goes I'm not so sure, unless someone can maybe get ubuntu "message appindicator" working
<zp2133> Firetray is great, but wasn't sure if there was mail notification native to mate, kind of like the unity notification system or xfce osd-notify
<fifty-sevenC> Someone message me asking for help while I am on a phonecall and I come back and they already gone. :'(
<dan> good evening
<Quenz> How do I clear old network entries from caja? I renamed my windows computer and it now lists two entries, one with the old name, and one with the new name
<ouroumov_> Hi Quenz
<Quenz> Hello ouroumov_, can you help me?
<ouroumov_> Not sure
 * dpaterso thinks Trump statements are racist
<ouroumov_> Quenz, you have bookmarks for network shares basically?
<Quenz> There's a network section in caja that lists all the computers connected to our router basically
<Quenz> And it still lists my windows computer's old name, as well as the new one
 * dpaterso wonders why Mat is no longer hosting the Linux Action Show
<Quenz> caja being the file manager in mate
<ouroumov_> Quenz, you can't right click the entry you don't want and pick "remove" ?
<Quenz> There is no "remove"
 * dpaterso thinks Mate is a superior Linux desktop platform
<ouroumov_> weird, I have remove if I right click network in caja
<ouroumov_> Quenz, what version of Ubuntu MATE are you running?
<Quenz> Says 1.10.2 in about
<ouroumov_> Quenz, please open a terminal with CTRL+ALT+T and type lsb_release -a
<Quenz> 15.10
<dpaterso> xenial
<ouroumov_> Quenz, ok
<ouroumov_> So yeah, I don't know how to do it in Wily Quenz (that's the version you're using)
<Quenz> It is the latest version, right?
<ouroumov_> Quenz, have you considered upgrading to Ubuntu MATE 16.04 ?
<ouroumov_> No it's not :)
<ouroumov_> 16.04 LTS is out now
<Quenz> Huh I only installed it like a week or so ago
<ouroumov_> But first point release hasn't happened yet so there's a few bugs and that's why it's not advertised by the software updater
<ouroumov_> Quenz, weird, you went to the Ubuntu MATE download page on the website?
<Quenz> Yup
<Quenz> I'll upgrade
<ouroumov_> You should have had the 16.04 download option ^^
<ouroumov_> Quenz, hold on
<ouroumov_> Before considering the upgrade: do you have AMD graphics?
<ouroumov_> If you have, you might wanna reconsider
<Quenz> Too late but I have intel graphics
<ouroumov_> Okay
<alkisg> What's wrong with AMD?
<Quenz> Oh wait no it's asking to confirm
 * alkisg is on xenial + AMD currently...
<Quenz> Is intel graphics okay with 16?
<ouroumov_> alkisg, amdgpu driver has support for a limited range of hardware at the moment
<ouroumov_> Quenz, yes
<alkisg> amdgpu is only targetting a limited range of hardware though :)
<alkisg> It doesn't affect 90% of amd users...
<ouroumov_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<alkisg> Yup, all those still use radeon fine
<alkisg> amdgpu won't replace radeon...
<Quenz> wow it just said i was going 2000 PB/s for a moment there
<alkisg> It shouldn't need more than 1 sec to download the whole internet then, provided you have enough free space on your hard disk... :D
<Quenz> :D
<noc> anyone who can help me. my chromium browser crashes everytime I open it. It will just disappear
<nomic> USE FIREFOX, OR THE CHROME FROM SYNAPTIC
<nomic> ops
<nomic> oops
<nomic> on raspberr pi3 there isn't enough resource for browser
<nomic> also, ask on ubuntu forums
<nomic> or in#ubuntu -- less busy here (specially am.)
<noc> nomic what about less resource for browser on pi3? because im currently using pi3
<noc> i already updated the chromium browser using synaptic but still same issue
<noc> anyone who can help?
<ozmage> hello there is mate 1.14.1 for ubuntu mate xenial ?
<ozmage> or in yakity yak
<ozmage> ?
<ozmage> 16.10
<ozmage> nooooooo
<ozmage> ??????
<mikolotko> Anyone there? I need help.
<mikolotko> Can't install any program, including synaptic. It says "package does not exist".
<ouroumov_> Hi mikolotko
<ouroumov_> mikolotko, you're using the software boutique?
<mikolotko> Hi there. Yes, I'm using the software boutique. Before that, I used the terminal, "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<mikolotko> Can't install even on terminal.
<ouroumov_> Okay
<mikolotko> This is a fresh install, old VAIO computer, Pentium 4 era.
<ouroumov_> Please make sure you've subscribed to Welcome Updates and that the software boutique is set to retrieve the latest software listings
<mikolotko> Hmmm, where can I access that?
<mikolotko> oh, just saw the welcome updates
<ouroumov_> Okay
<mikolotko> "restart in a few minutes" brb
<ouroumov_> Update?
<mikolotko> As for "the software boutique is set to retrieve the latest software listings"?
<mikolotko> Still updating cache
<ouroumov_> Okay
<ouroumov_> I need to go to the library to return a book
<mikolotko> Okay. Thanks for your help, btw. :)
<ouroumov_> After it's done updating cache etc run the fixes from the software boutique (last icon on the right) and keep us updated
<ouroumov_> be back in something like 20m
<mikolotko> That did the trick. I'm installing synaptic now. Thank you very much. :)
<mikolotko> I go now, be back tomorrow. I can sleep now. :)
<fifty-sevenC> Hi ouroumov
<fifty-sevenC> ouroumov_,
<ouroumov> hi fifty-sevenC
<fifty-sevenC> ouroumov, do you know what benefit there is supposed to be for mate to move into a snap?
<ouroumov> Yes I do
<ouroumov> The word is: more flexibility on software updates
<ouroumov> As well as: more software able to run
<ouroumov> As well as: some sandboxing of the applications
<fifty-sevenC> The things I read about it make it sound like days or yore windows apps bundling dlls
<ouroumov> Well, sure
<fifty-sevenC> What benefit does mate get from being sandboxed?
<fifty-sevenC> And how does this affect the standard linux directory structure?
<fifty-sevenC> is there going to be a /snaps/mate* ?
<ouroumov> Well, all MATE components that do network access from whatever reason will profit from a sandbox
<ali1234> none, and the snap would have to be configured to remove most of the sandboxing for it to even work at all
<ouroumov> fifty-sevenC, those are not questions I can answer
<ali1234> it affects the standard linux directory structure heavily - it basically completely throws it away
<ali1234> snaps or flatpak or appimage are not suitable for packaging an entire desktop yet
<ouroumov> ali1234, you're not pro-snap?
<ali1234> i am pro snap i just think it's funny the way people think it will fix all problems overnight
<ali1234> it won't
<ouroumov> Well, of course.
<ouroumov> Are some people really thinking that?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> not just some people
<ouroumov> They must not be very well informed about general computer security :/
<ali1234> not just some people, but people who actually work at canonical (but outside the snap teams)
<ali1234> the snap team has all these ideas of what they want to do but so far they're not even close to implementing it
<ali1234> many people look at the list of goals as if they are something that exists now
<ali1234> and then say things like "snap will fix all the problems with nvidia driver, nvidia can just make a snap out of them and it will work perfectly"
<ali1234> that might be the idea but as of yet there isn't even a plan of how that would work
<ali1234> snap is so very much under development that they weren't even able to do a release for 16.04
<fifty-sevenC> snaps are in 16.04
<fifty-sevenC> snaps find
<fifty-sevenC> It is a pretty short list though
<ouroumov> So I've reported my first bugs on launchpad and upstream GNOME
<ouroumov> It was underwhelming
<ouroumov> first bug *
<fifty-sevenC> Unless you're getting paid to report bugs it will always be underwhelming. lol
<fifty-sevenC> When you're paid to report bugs everyone is like,'Good job!' except the guy who broke it and he is like,'Fuck you!" lol
<ouroumov> Well for now it's still better than when I reported one to my school's IT dept
<ouroumov> At least I wasn't told (yet) "we can't do anything about that. Closed."
<ouroumov> It was triaged and set to priority "low" :/
<fifty-sevenC> They will make it higher priority if there is no workaround or a lot of people report it
<fifty-sevenC> What is the bug?
<ouroumov> Premature timeout of wifi password input: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1589535 https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=767321
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589535 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "nm-applet silently timesout on long 'WPA/WPA2 Personal' password input" [Low,Triaged]
<ubottu> Gnome bug 767321 in nm-applet "nm-applet timeout on lengthy password input -> clicking 'connect' does nothing" [Normal,New]
<ouroumov> Thanks ubottu, you're a good baut. :o
<fifty-sevenC> That is a weird bug
<ouroumov> Quite
<ouroumov> And I think there's a good chance only my compatriots will be affected
<ouroumov> Passwords that take longer than 25 seconds to type are not that frequent
<ouroumov> -frequent+common
<fifty-sevenC> I use a password manager
<fifty-sevenC> So copy paste a roni
<ouroumov> I'm never used a password manager
<ouroumov> 've*
<ali1234> there is a version of snap in 16.04 but it was already out of date before it was even released
<mate|72852> why on google chrome, when i minimize it, i cannot use my desktop, like the icons?
<ouroumov> mate|72852, can you explain some more? Hadn't heard that one yet.
<mate|72852> well, i recently installed ubuntu mate 16.04 lts
<mate|72852> i installed google chrome from software boutique
<mate|72852> i realised that once i minimize it, i cannot access my desktop icons
<mate|72852> i see the
<mate|72852> them*
<mate|72852> i cannot click them  though, nor can i right click the desktop for options
<ouroumov> I can't reproduce your bug
<mate|72852> really?
<ouroumov> Yes, are you sure this is related to google chrome?
<mate|72852> im using a toshiba satellite c50 b 14d
<mate|72852> yes
<mate|72852> its google chrome
<mate|72852> not firefox
<mate|72852> or opera, etc
<ouroumov> What option are you using under MATE Tweak -> Windows -> Window Manager ?
<mate|72852> compiz
<ouroumov> Probably a compiz bug
<mate|72852> marco makes my screen go weird
<mate|72852> so i use compiz
<mate|72852> which works fine
<ouroumov> compiz is buggy
<mate|72852> true..
<ouroumov> What in marco makes your screen go weird?
<mate|72852> when i drag windows across the screen, the whole screen flickers
<mate|72852> like MAD
<ouroumov> Also, marco option are you using (Marco (no comp) - Marco (Software comp) - Marco + Compton)
<mate|72852> ive tried them all before
<ouroumov> hm
<mate|72852> they do pretty much the same thing except marco compton is smoother
<ouroumov> And you had the flickering on all versions?
<mate|72852> i havent tried on the no comp one
<ouroumov> You should consider filing a separate bug report for that flickering bug.
<ouroumov> It's an interesting one
<mate|72852> and where can i do that? im new to linux btw
<ouroumov> Ubuntu has a bug tracker @ https://launchpad.net/bugs
<mate|72852> ive only been using ubuntu 14.04 for like 2 months, then kubuntu 14.04 for a short while, then ubuntu mate 16.04
<ouroumov> Here's the list of ubuntu bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu check out if someone already reported the issues you've seen
<andrew_> test
<andrew_> why is the grub theme so slow?
<grampa> My ethernet doesn't work on 16.04 of Ubuntu-mate and also Ubuntu Desktop 16.04 but works for Ubuntu 14.04. Where can I find out why?
<Akuli> grampa, copy/paste to terminal: ifconfig | nc termbin.com 9999
<grampa> grampa@PCG:~$ ifconfig | nc termbin.com 9999
<grampa> http://termbin.com/25gm
<grampa> enp0s25   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1d:09:81:b0:20
<grampa>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<grampa>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<grampa>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<grampa>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<grampa>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<grampa>           Interrupt:20 Memory:fdfc0000-fdfe0000
<grampa> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<grampa>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<grampa>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<grampa>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metric:1
<grampa>           RX packets:323 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<grampa>           TX packets:323 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<grampa>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1
<grampa>           RX bytes:25449 (25.4 KB)  TX bytes:25449 (25.4 KB)
<grampa> wlxc83a35c7436b Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr c8:3a:35:c7:43:6b
<grampa>           inet addr:192.168.1.89  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<grampa>           inet6 addr: 2602:306:344f:4480:41ef:7d82:983f:4420/64 Scope:Global
<grampa>           inet6 addr: 2602:306:344f:4480:303a:e515:b3cc:6c62/64 Scope:Global
<grampa>           inet6 addr: fe80::2a2e:ddeb:557b:d6d1/64 Scope:Link
<grampa>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<grampa>           RX packets:4319 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<grampa>           TX packets:873 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<grampa>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<grampa>           RX bytes:714817 (714.8 KB)  TX bytes:98518 (98.5 KB)
<ouroumov> no flood please
<fifty-sevenC> Hi
<grampa> bye
<acharya> my wifi signal in Ubuntu seems to be really weak
<acharya> anyone else faced this issue and solved it?
<ouroumov> acharya, you know how to find out your wifi card's model and active driver?
<acharya> not really, can google it though
<ouroumov> open a terminal using CTRL+ALT+T
<ouroumov> type in "inxi -N"
<acharya> done
<acharya>  Card-1: Realtek RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<acharya> driver: rtl8723be
<acharya>            Card-2: Realtek RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller
<acharya>            driver: r8169
<ouroumov> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2304607
<acharya> will read the thread. Thanks ouromov!
<ouroumov> yw
<ml2mst> Hi all, I would like to talk about a problem with the OpenMSX emulator on Ubuntu MATE for Raspberry Pi
<ouroumov> hi ml2mst
<ml2mst> I think there is something wrong with the dependant cbios package
<ouroumov> ml2mst, not sure you're gonna find an expert with that here
<ouroumov> Though feel free to stay a while
<ouroumov> We do however, have a rather lively community forum
<ml2mst> OK, I've been using Ubuntu MATE on PC as well right from the start.
<ouroumov> ^^
<ml2mst> @ourmoumov perhaps I should figure out the package maintainer and ask him/her to solve the problem
<ouroumov> sure :]
<ml2mst> Problem only exists on Ubuntu MATE 16.04 for Raspberry PI, wasn't an issue on previous releases nor IA32/64
<jett> hey there
<ouroumov> hey jett
<jett> what's up?
<ouroumov> lessee
<ouroumov> Well; not much
<ouroumov> you?
<jett> nothing much, just loaded ubuntu onto my pi.
<ouroumov> rpi3?
<jett> yes.
<ouroumov> You should follow the steps in the "Getting Started" section of the welcome splash screen
<jett> yeah I looked through that
<jett> any way to fix the screen scaling?
<jett> it's not filling my whole monitor.
<ouroumov> Do the driver + firmware install, then reboot. If it doesn't fix things look towards xrandr. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-08
<Guest12949> hola
<acosinfo> chromium can't starting on ubuntu mate
<acosinfo> help me please
<Nosophorus> hello, guys!
<Nosophorus> Is someone online here right now?
<Nosophorus> When using the Network Manager to connect to the web using my DSL connection, some websites took forever to load.
<Nosophorus> But when I used the command "pppoeconf" to configure my DSL connection and connect to the web, the websites are loading flawlessly.
<Nosophorus> Why did that happen?
<Cael> im not sure if im missing something on Booting the latest LTS PPC Release on my old Powermac G5, aftre 2 mins hearing teh fans "Jet Engine" i see it thro wback to OpenFirmware saying " finished Quiencing OpenFirmware then FFFT Nothing (not even a black screen my display goes into a NoSignal Display.)
<Cael> ok using nouveau.modeset=0 im getting This Odd Display Corruption. http://i.imgur.com/hao6sUn.jpg
<darin> Hi all
<darin> Just running ubuntu mate on pi 3b and encountered a few issues off the default install
<darin> First task to do was update/upgrade
<darin> But twice now the system has crashed mid upgrade, and then failed to boot
<darin> at boot it hangs at a wlan0 error
<darin> wlan0 already exists
<darin> Turns out that after waiting a very long time and with some very technical keyboard mashing, it has booted again on the third attempt at this
<darin> I have yet to try and boot again to see if it comes up
<dunkan007> (o)--------(0)-------------------------(0)-----------------------------------------------(0)--------->
<dunkan007> (0)-----------------------------------------------------(0)
<dunkan007> (0)--------------(0)----------------------------(0)-----------------------------------------------(0)----------------------------------------------------(0)---------->
<dunkan007> (0)--------------(0)----------------------------(0)-----------------------------------------------(0)----------------------------------------------------(0)---------(0)--------------(0)----------------------------(0)-----------------------------------------------(0)----------------------------------------------------(0)---------(0)--------------(0)
<dunkan007> ----------------------------(0)-----------------------------------------------(0)----------------------------------------------------(0)---------(0)--------------(0)----------------------------(0)-----------------------------------------------(0)----------------------------------------------------(0)---------
<Gallomimia> hey uh... don't do that.
<Gallomimia> probably got g-lined
<dunkan007> (-_-)
<dunkan007> (0_0)
<dunkan007> B-{}
<Gallomimia> is there something you need help with?
<dunkan007> yes
<Gallomimia> or do you just need to show off your ascii talents?
<dunkan007> when i am changing the volume (moving mouse to the "sound" icon and mouse scroll) the level of sound not shows immidiately
<dunkan007> it takes default delay to display the info
<dunkan007> i want it to show immidiately from the first scroll event!
<dunkan007> i want it to be shown immidiately from the first scroll event!
<dunkan007> that's all my conditions
<dunkan007> and we will be good
<dunkan007> OR i can make a hell here
<dunkan007> B-{}
<dunkan007> ЭB-E
<dunkan007> ОСТАНОВ
<gordonjcp> dunkan007: why do you think "make a hell here" will get anyone sympathetic to your problems?
<dunkan007> gordonjcp: 8-E
<gordonjcp> dunkan007: what does "8-E" mean?
<dunkan007> gordonjcp: как же ты заебал
<dunkan007> я не понимаю тебя!
<dunkan007> тут всё через жопу
<gordonjcp> english, please
<gordonjcp> everyone else in here uses it, even if it's not their first language
<dunkan007> gordonjcp: i said the london is the capital city in UK
<gordonjcp> London's the capital of England
<gordonjcp> the UK is a group of countries, it doesn't have a capital itself
<dunkan007> пидора
<dunkan007> gordonjcp: thanks!
<gordonjcp> dunkan007: anyway, what was the problem with your volume control?
<gordonjcp> there's a delay between adjusting it and the volume changing?
<dunkan007> gordonjcp: when you scroll the volume - the black info box, where you see the changes, it appears in few seconds!
<dunkan007> and you dont know if first several "scrolls" were enough!
<gordonjcp> strange
<dunkan007> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<dunkan007> you didnt understand
<gordonjcp> does the volume change immediately or does that take a few seconds too?
<dunkan007> it works good!
<dunkan007> but
<dunkan007> when you move cursor on the volume control icon, it shows black info panel in one second?
<dunkan007> where Output: 33%
<dunkan007> -28,79 dB
<dunkan007> Built-in Audio Analog Stereo
<gordonjcp> what else is running, is the machine very heavily loaded?
<dunkan007> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gordonjcp> I can get mine to do that by getting it incredibly busy (compiling)
<dunkan007> idioto!
<dunkan007> any ukranians here?
<gordonjcp> dunkan007: #ubuntu-uk maybe?
<gordonjcp> they might be less into supporting MATE desktop
<gordonjcp> but fuck it, if you're going to call me an idiot I'm going to get on with something more fun
<gordonjcp> good luck with it, do let us know what the problem turns out to be
<mate|59875> Hi there. I'm trying to find docs on how to install Ubuntu Mate retrospectively from a bare server install
<neill> I downloaded ubuntu mate now I am unable to get wifi any help
<Gobo708> Hi All, just imaging a microSD with ubuntu mate on it and I was wondering why I have two kernal image files. kernal.img & kernal7.img present
<Gobo708> nvm found it
<dd> l
<Guest82457> I seem to have forgotten the program that calls other programs, just by pressing ctrl+alt+space
<Guest82457> anyone recall the name of the program?
<fenix> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu Mate as a LTSP server. Whenever a user prints something, all users get a notification bubble : i'd like to disable these. I understand that the bubbles come from dbus, and that cupsd (via /etc/cups/subscriptions.conf ? but I can't edit that one as it is rewritten by cupsd) and/or lp (but how?) are sending dbus these notifications, but I can't see where I should configure this.
<ouroumov> hi fenix
<ouroumov> fenix, I know some people on the forum are using it as LTSP too, not sure about here on this channel though
<fenix> ouroumov, I'll give it a try then, thanks :)
<ouroumov> yw
<Guest29466> Hello guys
<Guest29466> anyone have that nm applet bug?
<_Andrew_> Hello, how do i get rid of the slow grub theme?
<_Andrew_> or make it faster?
<_Andrew_> when I press the arrow keys, it displays a gray ubuntu mate icon, then it slowly renders the text
<_Andrew_> it takes like 2 seconds each frame
<pilne> i personally use the ppa for "grub commander" whenever i need to start messing with grub stuff.
<pilne> https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/ubuntu/grub-customizer
<Akuli> _Andrew_, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-mate-grub-theme
<Akuli> sudo update-grub
<Akuli> _Andrew_, don't add a ppa just to remove a package
<pilne> i don't think he wants the whole theme
<pilne> just to change the time of the fade
<pilne> and there is nothing wrong with adding a gui tool IMHO. i would have never suggested it had he stated he wanted a package removed.
<patrick__> does anyone know the issue of Asus laptops that they restart after a shutdown?
<pilne> my asus g74 does not do that with any linux distro i've tried.
<ouroumov> patrick__, you mean instead of getting a shutdown, you get a restart?
<patrick__> sorry i wrote the wrong name i meant acer. Especially Aspire V5
<patrick__> i shutdown and the power goes off for about 5 seconds. after that it starts again. It's not excactly a restat.
<ouroumov> oups
<ouroumov> Su typing "poweroff" in a terminal works even if you don't use the sudo prefix.
<ouroumov> Interesting. Didn't know that.
<ouroumov> anyway
<ouroumov> patrick__, have you try shutting down like that?
<patrick__> i already tried "poweroff". I also read an entry in a forum about to write a script and integrate it into the system. Buti don't know excactly how to do it.
<ouroumov> And have you also tried something more violent like "sudo init 0" ?
<patrick__> yes. also did that.
<patrick__> what works is when i type the foloowing: for i in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/control; do echo on >$i;done . After that i can shutdown properly
<ouroumov> Have you checked if you have power-management options in your BIOS?
<patrick__> I checked for wake up on lan. But this was already turned off.
<ouroumov> patrick__, that command's weird :o
<ouroumov> Basically your OS has power control off for no reason?
<patrick__> I read it in a forum. It's written by a guy with the same problem, so i tried it.
<ouroumov> What version of Ubuntu MATE are you using? 16.04?
<patrick__> Do you know any solution for this?
<patrick__> Yes
<ouroumov> patrick__, no. Actually you're the first one to mention this problem. :/
<patrick__> I recently bought a used Acer Aspire V5 and installed it on it. The Distro is great and I am happy with it. The only thing to complain is the shutdown issue.
<patrick__> Do you think there is a chance a future kernel update could fix it?
<ouroumov> Well, depends
<ouroumov> If the bug has been reported on launchpad or the linux kernel bug tracker, than yes
<ouroumov> Else: no chance in hell
<ouroumov> You should search for a bug report matching your issue
<patrick__> Can you tell me how i can report this problem?
<ouroumov> If you find one, mark yourself as affected to increase the chances someone will work on a fix
<ouroumov> okay
<ouroumov> 1sec
<patrick__> Thanks a lot
<ouroumov> patrick__, here's the Ubuntu bug tracker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ouroumov> Search first, and create a new bug if you can't find one that matches your issue
<patrick__> Thank you very much. I will do that.
<ouroumov> So patrick__ in the mean time
<ouroumov> You hack something simple to create a shutdown button in the panel if you want
<patrick__> Sorry i don't understand excactly what you mean.
<ouroumov> Sorry, I meant "you can hack"
<ouroumov> Anyway, for instance here's a script that should work:
<ouroumov> http://paste.debian.net/727447/
<ouroumov> If you save that to a text file, say under ~/bin/poweroff.sh
<ouroumov> make it executable using chmod +x ~/bin/poweroff.sh
<patrick__> Thanks. That's great. So i habe to make it executeable. And then just double click it?
<ouroumov> Then add a "custom application launcher" in your panel by right clicking on it
<patrick__> Another thing i forgot tió mention. I think i need to run a root-terminal for this order i wrote you.
<ouroumov> oh
<ouroumov> crap
<patrick__> Because I already tried something like that., but if irun my script i am asked to type in my password and then nothing happens.
<ouroumov> And I'm pretty sure you can't make a setuid script :/
<ouroumov> Any chance you know a little system programming in C ?
<patrick__> No, I'm sorry.
<patrick__> Do you think this could help me? http://superuser.com/questions/440363/can-i-make-a-script-always-execute-as-root
<ouroumov> Yes, specifically the C program wrapper
<ouroumov> However, I don't know how to make it so that you're the only one that can use the setuid program
<ouroumov> Meaning, potentially any user on your system will be able to call it and shut down the machine
<ouroumov> Is that a problem for you or not?
<patrick__> No I am the only user.
<patrick__> Excuse me i didn't answer sooner. Are you still there?
<ouroumov> yeah
<ouroumov> So
<ouroumov> open a terminal
<ouroumov> navigate to your home folder using the command "cd"
<ouroumov> then create a bin folder in your home: mkdir -p bin
<ouroumov> go inside it using cd bin
<ouroumov> open that folder in the file explorer (caja)
<ouroumov> create a file named shutdown.c, copy the C code from that superuser answer, and chance the path to your script to /home/you/bin/shutdown.sh
<ouroumov> create a script file shutdown.sh in the same folder, and use the code I gave you earlier
<ouroumov> compile the C executable using gcc shutdown.c -o shutdown
<fifty-sevenC> How didddly ddo neeighbor
<ouroumov> change the executable so the owner is root: sudo chown root shutdown
<ouroumov> Remove write access to the executable for other users: sudo chown o-w shutdown
<ouroumov> Set the setuidbit on the executable: sudo chown +s shutdown
<ouroumov> oh wait, that one was wrong
<ouroumov> Set the setuidbit on the executable: sudo chmod +s shutdown
<ouroumov> idem for the previous one: sudo chmod o-w shutdown
<ouroumov> Then do sudo chmod o+x shutdown
<ouroumov> Then it should be good to go
<ouroumov> ...I think
<patrick__> WOW. That's great. I am really grateful.
<ouroumov> Wait to see if it works before being grateful xD
<patrick__> And this file i can add to my panel?
<ouroumov> Create a panel launcher yes, and use the absolute path to the file: /home/you/bin/shutdown
<ouroumov> (in the "command" part of the launcher)
<patrick__> Cool. I can test it tomorrow and will try to tell you if it worked.
<ouroumov> okay
<_CoolGuy_> I was kicked out for share an image of debian that is almost lost on the internet...
<_CoolGuy_> xD
<_CoolGuy_> http://i.imgur.com/X68XjjX.jpg
<lunaticus> Hi
<lunaticus> I'm new
<ouroumov> ...
<__CoolGuy> Is there a good book about IRC?
<ouroumov> A book about IRC?
<ouroumov> What for?
<__CoolGuy> I don't know, to learn a little...
<__CoolGuy> To learn the basics.
<ouroumov> You can read the RFC
<ouroumov> It's basically a chat protocol so old it was there before MSN
<__CoolGuy> Ok, thank you.
<staeksauce> when I apply themes form gnome-look, a lot of the time they don't look like the screenshots. Why is that? Specifically the top part of windows will look different a lot of the time
<Monthu> help. Open source drivers not showing in 16.04? screenshot: http://imgur.com/HjSkKPF
<ouroumov> I take it it's up to date?
<Monthu> yes
<Monthu> how do I get the open source drivers (xorg)
<ouroumov> dunno, ask the forums?
<tadcan> trying to install language pack for libreoffice, but getting a missing dependency. sudo apt-get install libreoffice-help-en-gb
<ouroumov> tadcan, why only for libreoffice? Wouldn't it be easier to go to "Language Support" settings and install the new language?
<tadcan> ouroumov, thanks it works now.
<ouroumov> cool
<staeksauce> if I want to use a theme likes this: https://github.com/daniruiz/Super-Flat-Remix-GNOME-theme do I have to be running regular Ubuntu?
<JollyGreenDragon> Hey all - having issues with my left-mouse button no longer working suddenly. Restarting temporarily fixes it. Is this potentially an issue with chromium and compiz?
<nomic> check the mouse (1st)
<ouroumov> JollyGreenDragon, you're the first reporting it afaik, but Compiz is notoriously buggy
<JollyGreenDragon> I saw several references to it on StackExchange, is why I asked.
<JollyGreenDragon> Just wasn't sure if it was still popping up, as they were 1-2 years old
<Jason-Todd> Help Please? as a Patreon I got the email to upgrade and now I have Half sound. Meaning my system sounds work (like clicking on the start button gets a sound) but none of my apps have sound (VLC of chomium, etc..)
<Jason-Todd> I can't even open sound settings
<ouroumov> Jason-Todd, you mean the MATE 1.14 ppa?
<Jason-Todd> yeah
<ouroumov> I haven't tested it yet, but you can ask about that on the forums :/
<Jason-Todd> is there anyway to reverse this install? or do I need a fresh new install?
<Jason-Todd> or is there a way to boot in a safe mode?
<ouroumov> I don't know about safe mode boot, but you other question though is a very good one that you should definitively ask on that thread: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/mate-desktop-1-14-for-ubuntu-mate-16-04-is-available-now/6722
<ouroumov> And if you don't ask, I'm probably gonna do it myself before testing 1.14
<Jason-Todd> thanks for the info I will poke around
<ouroumov> Note that there's some info on there specific to mate-volume-control
<Jason-Todd> damn I think this was my problem
<Jason-Todd> If you see the following prompt during the upgrade, then press Enter to accept [default=N]:
<Jason-Todd> I picked Y
<lucas> hola
<ouroumov> halo
<winston2k> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-09
<pilne> a lot of the other ubuntu family are getting quite critical reviews from dedoimedo, i wonder if mate would fare any better?
<staeksauce> critical about what
<ouroumov> what's dedoimedo?
<pilne> a guy that does somewhat "everyday" reviews of linux distros
<pilne> or gal, but the writing comes across as very "guy"
<staeksauce> what are they critical of
<ouroumov> Apparently, samba
<ouroumov> realtek driver goodness
<pilne> bluletooth
<pilne> i mean, i don't use that stuff, but i can understand how they are considered "basics" these days
<ouroumov> I'm not a big fan of that gal/guy's review style
<pilne> neither am I as a whole, but it is one of the few sites to actually have reviewed a few 16.04s
<ouroumov> Yeah, Ars Technica only showed screenshots for Kubuntu and Ubuntu MATE, like two screenshot each and one paragraph, I was disappointed
<ouroumov> I don't get why he's spending so much of the review talking about problems in the ubuntu base, isn't he repeating himself?
<pilne> yeah... lol
<ouroumov> Also what's the point of doing a review before the first point release is out?
<ouroumov> The software updater hasn't even advertised the new LTS to people using old version
<pilne> they kinda make the point that the LTS should be solid when it comes out
<pilne> but i see yours as well.
<ouroumov> Someone should also tell him that Kubuntu only has 3 years support
<pilne> i looked into the requirements for sending them an email... PITA, so nope
 * nomic just installed 14.04 .. cos xchat is the old V (this is xubuntu) .. I run mate on the pi3s .. use the pi3s as server/media / development ... 14.04 runs out april next year .. wil l upgrade sometime .. is easy , just do it in the background -- did that with the pi3s - 15.04 to 16.04 mate .. while playing a film & working -- none of this win 10 upgrade business (log off, "shedule" ,, multiple reboots "will reboot se
<ouroumov> ?
<nomic> seem to have an NFS problem on 16.04 anyway, fstab, mount doesn't work
<nomic> ?
<nomic> what.
<nomic> pi3s are great desktops if you use omxplayer for media -- avoide the browser .. browsers are hugely buggy resource hogs -- not suited to raspberry pi/mate
<nomic> so I run browser on laptop -- drift mouse cursor across to pi3 desktop, using x2x
<nomic> omxplayer  = optimised player for pi3 .. it seems that much software is having to be written to run on arm
<nomic> mplayer / vlc -- will not work on pi3
<nomic> IMO
<nomic> only omxplayer - that which is written for the pi3/mate
<nomic> not sure if its just mate .. but works briliantly -- I have sky news live stream on the pi3, in HD .. never had that with a pi3
<nomic>     livestreamer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y60wDzZt8yg best --player omxplayer --fifo --player-args "{filename}"   <- will stream sky news in HD window
<nomic> livestreamer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y60wDzZt8yg best --player omxplayer --fifo --player-args "--win \"1000 600 1920 1200\" {filename}"   <- will stream sky news live in HD In a little window, bottom right corner
<nomic> so cool
<nomic> people trying to get browser , youtube working .. its not on .. not with 1gb ram .. it would work if the browser were completely rewritten for arm
<nomic> youtube plays in firefox -- but theyres lag (it doesn't sync (sound,video))
<santo> Hi,I need help
<ouroumov> hi santo
<santo> Steam does not launch. I installed from the sotware center (did not work), I have installed from the steam web page (did not work), I installed manually (did not work)
<ouroumov> What software center?
<ouroumov> Do you mean the Software Boutique?
<santo> yeap
<ouroumov> Have you subscribed to welcome updates?
<santo> i guess not
<santo> sorry for my ignorance where do I suscribe?
<ouroumov> When you launch "Welcome", there's a check box
<ouroumov> (System -> Welcome)
<ouroumov> It's in the top right corner I think
<santo> hi
<santo> libGL error: unable to load driver: r600_dri.so
<santo> libGL error: driver pointer missing
<santo> libGL error: failed to load driver: r600
<santo> libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so
<santo> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<santo> Steam does not launch
<santo> my software is updated.
<ouroumov> Run the fixes from the software boutique (last icon on the right)
<ouroumov> Then make sure you've gone through the "Driver & Firmware" step of the "Getting Started" section of the Welcome splash screen
<cam> y
<ouroumov> y
<stooj> Hi - my 8GB card only has 7.4GB of writable storage. Is there any special trick I can do to the r-pi mate image to squash it on there? There's juuust not quite enough room
<nomic> you can't squeeze mate image into 8gb?
<nomic> its far smaller
<ouroumov> nomic, actually no
<nomic> ive got mate 16.04 on a micro ssd (pi3) , here which is using 5.2gb
<nomic> max. thats other stuff
<ouroumov> The compressed image is smaller
<nomic> the image (mate for pi) , is smaller
<nomic> you can get it in 7.4
<ouroumov> The uncompressed image has a bunch of zeros
<nomic> with heaps to spare
<nomic> use gparted to squeeze your storage
<nomic> or release, after having written the image
<nomic> when you have written the img, the image needs to be squeezed, releasing up the space
<nomic> thats the "special trick"
<nomic> you mount your ssd from a laptop
<nomic> run gparted
<nomic> and you then can unlock the partician .. there is a bar which indicates the free space -- you move the bar towards the pi image, releasing the free space into a general pool
<nomic> you then commit or write the change
<nomic> forgot -- the 8gb card will be fully used, until you do that
<nomic> tool = "gparted" ouroumov
<nomic> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/gparted-partition-guide-for-linux-and-windows-users/797
<ouroumov> I don't really care, I don't have an rpi :o
<stooj> Sorry, not quite following. Where does an SSD come into it? Do I need to write the iso to a spare hard drive, then squeeze that, then dd that drive to a sdcard?
<stooj> Couldn't I mount the image somehow as a loopback device, I think?
<ouroumov> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/raspberry-pi-mate-16-04-image-too-large-for-8gb-sdmc/5420
<stooj> Ah, grand. Thanks ouroumov
<ouroumov> yw
<julian_> hi, can anyone help me with setting up VNC server?
<julian_> I followed the raspberry pi instructions to install tightvnc but when I try to run the command it says "server already running" or something
<julian_> and I can't connect to the server from client
<ouroumov> Do you have a firewall running?
<julian_> not sure about on ubuntu, this is a fresh install
<julian_> and I ticked the option to add exception for Windows Firewall on my client
<ouroumov> This is Ubuntu MATE right? There's an "activate firewall" step in the Getting Started sequence of the Welcome application. If you toggled that then you're droping inbound packets by default
<julian_> yeah I'm using MATE, I will take a look at that
<ouroumov> Also you should check your network setup.
<ouroumov> Are your client and the server on the same LAN? that sort of things.
<julian_> well I've used remote desktop between two Windows computers
<julian_> I'm new to using VNC so it's probably something I did(n't) do
<ouroumov> <julian_> well I've used remote desktop between two Windows computers -> That tells us nothing of your network setup :o
<julian_> also the firewall is disabled
<julian_> what do you need to know about the setup? the pi is plugged in through ethernet and my laptop is Wi-Fi?
<julian_> also I checked the pi's IP address in the network list thingy
<ouroumov> Are the laptop and the pi on the same network? (Like, say, your home router's network)
<julian_> yes
<ouroumov> And you can ping the pi from your laptop?
<ouroumov> Or ssh into it?
<ouroumov> I gotta go take a shower, bbl
<julian_> didn't install ssh yet but I will try cmd ping
<julian_> ping command in windows command prompt works when I type in the Pi's IP address
<ouroumov> Okay julian_. What are those instructions you followed for tightvnc setup?
<julian_> I followed these ones: https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/remote-access/vnc/README.md
<julian_> it's just when I try to make a new server and I do :1 it says a server is already running there, but I need to actually be able to specify the -geometry argument since my client has a smaller screen than this monitor the Pi is plugged into
<ouroumov> Yeah, see, I suspect those instructions are the problem
<ouroumov> You're running Ubuntu MATE version 16.04 or 15.10 ?
<julian_> 16.04
<ouroumov> Those instructions are for 15.10, under 16.04 Ubuntu has moved to systemd as an init system
<ouroumov> Try and adapt the how to from Digital Ocean. I checked and they're up to date
<ouroumov> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-16-04
<julian_> I see, I will try those instructions instead then
<julian_> thanks!
<ouroumov> Drop the stuff related to xfce however
<ouroumov> that's not the same DE as in Ubuntu MATE
<ouroumov> julian_, if you don't find a solution here you can search and ask in the community forums too
<ouroumov> I'm leaving for work, byebye
<julian_> yeah I will skip the xfce step
<julian_> bye
<fede> hola
<quest> Good day, i am using the recent ubuntu mate and i have been trying to install updates for a while now. Every time i try to install updates, i get the trying to install untrusted message. Can anyone help? Please
<pannenkoek> could you copy-paste the message?
<quest> The message: Requires installation of untrusted packages - This requires installing packages from unauthenticated sources.
<pannenkoek> yh but you need to find out which sources you have added
<pannenkoek> and then make sure the key is added or the source deleted :p
<ouroumov_> pannenkoek, fyi there's a "Fixes" section in the software boutique
<pannenkoek> ah, today I learned :)
<ouroumov_> ^^
<Akuli> Does ubuntu mate connect here automatically if someone opens hexchat?
<ouroumov_> Akuli, I'm not sure this is the default channel when one open HexChat from the menu.
<ouroumov_> But from the welcome app: yes
<Akuli> at least linux mint does it both ways
<Akuli> the welcome app and the menu
<Akuli> There was someone needing help with a driver issue on facebook, and i was just thinking if he's told to open hexchat will he end up here
<ouroumov_> hm
<ouroumov_> I'm thinking he might have landed on #ubuntu
<Akuli> let's see
<zebedee> Hi, I saw a post on google+ that Mate 1.4? was now available.   Will this download automatically or will I have to choose to install it.  Thanks in Advance.
<zebedee> My Bad - I suppose I should have checked the Forum first  :P
<zebedee> Ciao
<manos> Hi i got a little problem. I add Greek language to my layouts but shortcuts doesn't work (Super + Space)
<manos> Also I go keyboard Layout Option and "key(s) to change layout" isn't exist
<ouroumov_> hi manos
<manos> hi
<ouroumov_> manos, I think that's a bug that's been reported on launchpad
<ouroumov_> The key-switch thingie
<ouroumov_> manos, have you completed the install of Language Support?
<manos> I am not sure !. I am not install any language so i i think i have not install Language Support
<ouroumov_> Go to System -> Preferences -> Personal -> Language Support
<manos> i did it
<ouroumov_> Hey flexiondotorg - this morning a Patron was there saying 1.14 had broken his sound settings. You didn't add the bit about mate-volume-control in the mail I think and he picked "Y"
<ouroumov_> manos, ok
<manos> "key(s) to change layout" still not exist . Requires reboot ?
<ouroumov_> You can try but I'm not sure that stuff has been fixed yet
<ouroumov_> manos, you can also change keyboard layout using a terminal command
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov, Thanks.
<ouroumov_> manos, haven't tried it for Greek but I think it'd work the same
<flexiondotorg> Disabling Indicators, then enabling them again should correct it.
<manos> i try this  " setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle us,gr " and works
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, maybe add it to your forum announcement?
<manos> setxkbmap -option grp:super_space_toggle us,gr  doens't work
<ouroumov_> manos, then I think the easy way would be to add a command applet to one of your panels
<ouroumov_> oh
<ouroumov_> That's weird manos
<ouroumov_> I'm using super+space as my synapse shortcut so I don't think it's already in use by anything
<manos> Never mind thanks :)
<ouroumov_> hope you'll figure it out
<ouroumov_> Or that it'll be fixed by 16.04.1
<manos> firstly i will try reboot
<manos> Thanks again
<ouroumov_> yw
<acharya_r> Tried installing AppGrid, got his error. Any help?
<acharya_r> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<acharya_r> appgrid: Depends: app-install-data-partner but it is not going to be installed
<acharya_r>          Depends: policykit-1-gnome but it is a virtual package
<acharya_r>          Depends: python3 (>= 3.4) but 3.5.1-3 is to be installed
<acharya_r>          Depends: python3-oauthlib but it is not going to be installed
<ouroumov_> hi acharya_r
<ouroumov_> acharya_r, make sure you're subscribed to Welcome Updates
<ouroumov_> (Top Right corner of the welcome screen)
<ouroumov_> Then go to the software boutique, run the "Fixes" (last icon on the right)
<ouroumov_> Then try installing again
<acharya_r> okay,thanks!
<meygahmann> hi everyone =) just installed, is there a way to launch apps from a search
<ouroumov_> Yes
<ouroumov_> Head over to MATE Tweak
<meygahmann> ok
<ouroumov_> Under "Interface"
<ouroumov_> Check "Enable Launcher"
<ouroumov_> You'll notice a new indicator in the top right corner
<ouroumov_> This is Synapse
<meygahmann> i dont have enable launcher
<acharya_r> ouromov_, it didn't work.
<ouroumov_> MATE Tweak -> Interface -> Panel Features
<meygahmann> i have version 15.10 if it helps
<ouroumov_> Oh
<ouroumov_> meygahmann, why did you install that one? :)
<meygahmann> because i have amd radeon 8xxx
<ouroumov_> acharya_r, you've run the fixes, then made an update?
<acharya_r> none of the apt-get or apt commands are working. Not even sudo apt-get install update.
<ouroumov_> meygahmann, ok
<meygahmann> can i still use that keyboard launcher ouroumov?
<ouroumov_> meygahmann, plan B then
<acharya_r> I ran the fixes but the update command threw the same error.
<ouroumov_> meygahmann, I'm not sure
<ouroumov_> meygahmann, it's called "Synapse"
<ouroumov_> meygahmann, check in the software boutique if you can set it up there
<meygahmann> wheres the software boutique, srry i'm really new hehe
<ouroumov_> meygahmann, there's an alternate way though
<ouroumov_> (I think)
<ouroumov_> meygahmann, try the following:
<ouroumov_> Right click on a free space in the top panel
<ouroumov_> Select Add to panel
<ouroumov_> Then pick the thing called "MATE menu"
<meygahmann> oky
<ouroumov_> You can trigger the menu (which has a search box that is auto-focused) using the shortcut Super+Space
<ouroumov_> (Super is the key with the freaking windows logo usually)
<meygahmann> yeah ive been using that but its not exactly what i want
<ouroumov_> erf
<ouroumov_> What exactly do you want then?
<meygahmann> i want something where a little box pops up and i type, and it finds, then launches when i hit tenter
<meygahmann> i used kubuntu in 2010 and it had it
<meygahmann> i searched for "synapse" in synaptic package manager and i found 3 things
<meygahmann> can i install from there?
<meygahmann> there is synapse, synapse-dbg
<ouroumov_> So, try and install Synapse (warning: I've no idea if it works in 15.10)
<ouroumov_> synapse fires with CTRL+Space I think
<meygahmann> i'm trying to find an install button and cant lol
<ouroumov_> you can try and type in a terminal: sudo apt install synapse
<meygahmann> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<meygahmann> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<meygahmann> ^ when i tried to use terminal
<ouroumov_> You have to close synaptic before typing the command
<acharya_r> ouromov_, sudo apt isn't working
<ouroumov_> acharya_r, do you have a specific error message?
<acharya_r> unable to locate package <package_name>
<ouroumov_> acharya_r, sudo apt update isn't working?
<meygahmann> yes this is exactly what i was looking for
<ouroumov_> meygahmann, that was probably the same program in kde
<ouroumov_> meygahmann, I take it it's working?
<meygahmann> yeah the only thing is have to launch it from the menu
<meygahmann> i just need to set it up so that i can launch synapse with a keyboard shortcut
<meygahmann> like cntrl+space
<ouroumov_> open the synapse window
<ouroumov_> Click the little bullet in the top right corner of that window
<ouroumov_> You should get access to the preferences
<acharya_r> says the same for sudo apt-get install update as well. Unable to locate package update.
<ouroumov_> acharya_r, please don't invent commands :)
<ouroumov_> acharya_r, the correct command is:
<ouroumov_> sudo apt update
<ouroumov_> just that
<meygahmann> ok perfect i guess it was already set up that way
<meygahmann> awesome thanks ouroumov_
<ouroumov_> yw
<meygahmann> ouroumov do you ever use chrome?
<ouroumov_> I have it installed, but I don't use it for anything else than reproducing bug reports
<ouroumov_> Why?
<meygahmann> i installed it from the website and noticed it's buggy
<ouroumov_> meygahmann, you should install it from the software boutique
<ouroumov_> System -> Welcome -> Software
<ouroumov_> meygahmann, what's buggy specifically?
<meygahmann> ok besides the settings thing some websites like zoho mail that i open in new tab will also just display blank pages
<ouroumov_> meygahmann, can you please remove it and reinstall it from the software boutique?
<meygahmann> when i launch it from synapse it starts with a bunch of new tabs but they are not in the tab bar, there are a bunch of new tabs in boxes in the web page area
<meygahmann> how do i uninstall it?
<ouroumov_> How did you install it?
<meygahmann> i went to chrome website and click on a link
<meygahmann> when i clicked on the link it brought up a little box on my screen where it downloaded and installed
<Akuli> meygahmann, sudo apt-get remove google-chrome-stable
<Akuli> meygahmann, then right-click a folder somewhere, choose 'open as administrator', go to /etc/apt/sources.list.d and remove any google stuff
<Akuli> meygahmann, then run sudo apt-get update, and chrome and the google repo it added are gone
<meygahmann> i cant get the 'open as administrator'
<meygahmann> i'm right clicking on home folder on desktop
<Akuli> meygahmann, in that case press Alt+F2 and type this: gksudo caja
<Akuli> did you already do the apt-get remove thing?
<meygahmann> yeah the apt-get remove thing worked and chrome is gone
<Akuli> good
<Akuli> now you have the google repository, lets remove that too :)
<meygahmann> ok i removed the one google file from /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<meygahmann> run sudo apt-get update now?
<meygahmann> then sudo apt-get chrome
<meygahmann> ?
<meygahmann> ok im not sure what to do now
<Akuli> did you remove the .save file too if you had one?
<Akuli> i guess you didn't, so run "sudo apt-get update" and you're done :)
<meygahmann> in that folder '/etc/apt/sources.list.d' there was only one file trash:///google-chrome.desktop
<meygahmann> or maybe thats the desktop shortcut i manually deleted
<meygahmann> anyways in that folder you pointed me to there was only one file and i deleted it
<meygahmann> ok im running 'sudo apt-get update' what is that anyways like a system update?
<meygahmann> it finished but i still dont have chrome
<Akuli> sudo apt-get update checks for updates
<Akuli> and also refreshes a bunch of stuff
<Akuli> sudo apt-get upgrade installs the updates that update has found
<meygahmann> ok i ran the update only, now what do i do?
<meygahmann> i still dont have chrome
<Akuli> you're done removing it :)
<meygahmann> ok great! :) thanks
<meygahmann> nonw i need to get it
<ouroumov_> So go to the software boutique
<ouroumov_> System -> Welcome -> Software
<meygahmann> i was uninstalling it because it was buggy and the other guy said it was because i donwloaded it from the chrome website
<ouroumov_> No
<ouroumov_> I said it might be because of that :]
<ouroumov_> Actually I hinted at it ~~
<ouroumov_> Anyway
<meygahmann> yup yup
<ouroumov_> In the software boutique there's a "Internet" icon
<ouroumov_> Click there, you should see Google Chrome in the list
<meygahmann> cool im installing now
<meygahmann> got a pop up with a big red circle saying Failed to download repository information
<meygahmann> Check your Internet connection.
<ouroumov_> okay
<meygahmann> W:Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<meygahmann> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ouroumov_> In the software boutique, last icon on the right, run the fixes
<ouroumov_> Then try again
<ouroumov_> Also, please tell me you haven't installed the 32 bits version of Ubuntu MATE. u_u
<acharya_r> ouromov_, got it.
<meygahmann> nope the 64 bit
<ouroumov_> acharya_r, so you've got the greek language installed?
<acharya_r> greek language? I've got the update command running.Lol.
<ouroumov_> alright
<meygahmann> i dont see a last icon the right to run fixes
<ouroumov_> acharya_r, sorry I failed to remember while you were there xD
<ouroumov_> acharya_r, I mistook you for someone with another problem that was here earlier
<ouroumov_> meygahmann, should look like a wrench
<ouroumov_> meygahmann, have you subscribed to Welcome Updates?
<meygahmann> nope
<acharya_r> ouromov_, it's okay. I have this weak WiFi issue as well. Could you possibly help me with that as well?
<ouroumov_> meygahmann, please launch Welcome again: System -> Welcome and do tell if you have a check box in the top right corner
<ouroumov_> acharya_r, do you know how to get infos on your card and driver?
<acharya_r> ouromov_,I'm hardly 3 feet away from the router and I get only 2 bars of signal strength.
<meygahmann> no check box in top right
<ouroumov_> meygahmann, do you remember there ever being one?
<meygahmann> it looks the same from when i first installed mate
<ouroumov_> damn
<ouroumov_> So I guess the "Fixes" section wasn't there in 15.10
<meygahmann> :(
<meygahmann> geez its only one version back
<ouroumov_> Yes but things have been moving fast
<ouroumov_> Actually, it's amazing how fast
<acharya_r> ouromov_, no. You had linked me to a forum the last time I had the same problem. Whatever was working, stopped working.
<ouroumov_> acharya_r, that was the very long thread about some realtek card?
<acharya_r> Yes!
<acharya_r> I reinstalled the OS again.
<ouroumov_> Did you go to the end of the thread? (Sorry I remember it was very long)
<ouroumov_> So meygahmann
<meygahmann> yeah...
<ouroumov_> I'm not sure what to do next u_u
<Akuli> meygahmann, are you sure you removed all google files there?
<meygahmann> well the folder is empty akuli
<acharya_r> ouromov_,I ran the commands suggested at the begining, as I was reading through, I had to reboot once. Did that and bam! No wifi indicator, didn't detect any of the available wifi(s). Had to re-setup everything.
<Akuli> meygahmann, run this and paste output here: nc termbin.com 9999 < /etc/apt/sources.list
<meygahmann> in terminal?
<Akuli> meygahmann, yes, in terminal
<meygahmann> ok
<meygahmann> oh wait
<meygahmann> i just checked that folder and that file is back
<Akuli> hmm
<meygahmann> its called google-chrome.list
<Akuli> remove it
<meygahmann> ok did it
<Akuli> removing the file and chrome has always been enough to me
<Akuli> now sudo apt-get update
<Akuli> and if it comes back again i have no idea what to do
<ouroumov_> acharya_r, I seem to remember the first propositions on that thread weren't working for some users
<ouroumov_> And only one of the last ones seemed to do the trick
<meygahmann>   well the file is still gone
<meygahmann> ill try to install from the software boutiquee again
<meygahmann> it failed again and that file is back
<Akuli> so you want to install chrome?
<meygahmann> yeah
<Akuli> first get rid of it one last time :)
<Akuli> then try chromium: sudo apt-get install chromium
<Akuli> if you don't like chromium, download chrome like you did.
<Akuli> chrome is the only program that should be installed by downloading
<Akuli> on ubuntu
<meygahmann> cant i just do 'sudo apt install chrome' or something like that
<Akuli> no
<Akuli> chrome is not in the repos
<Akuli> But you can once you have downloaded it once :D
<Akuli> its actually really easy to download, im sure you've installed software on windows, it goes the exact same way :)
<Akuli> download the package, double-click it, click install :)
<meygahmann> ah yeah that what i did the first time
<Akuli> and you got the errors now, i know i know
<Akuli> google screwed up their repo, but they've fixed it now
<meygahmann> yeah i heard chrome doesnt like linux
<meygahmann> hey i have this hex chat opened in another desktop, how do i move it back to my main desktop
<meygahmann> nevermind figured it out
<acharya_r> can someone help me with this weak wifi reception issue?
<ouroumov_> acharya_r, do you still have the thread handy?
<acharya_r> I'm afraid I lost it after I wiped my system. Wasn't logged in to sync the bookmark either.
<meygahmann> ok thanks for all the help akuli and ouromov_ have a nice day
<Akuli> meygahmann, if you have a 64-bit ubuntu which you likely do you can still download it, but a they dropped the 32-bit version
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> whatever :D
<ouroumov_> so acharya_r let's find it again: open a terminal and type "inxi -N"
<acharya_r> Network:   Card-1: Realtek RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<acharya_r>            driver: rtl8723be
<acharya_r>            Card-2: Realtek RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller
<acharya_r>            driver: r8169
<ouroumov_> okay
<acharya_r> :3
<ouroumov_> there we go: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2304607
<meygahmann> oh heys guys i just wanted to say after i installed chrome from the website i went to the software boutique and now chrome shows options to remove and reinstall
<meygahmann> so i think its the same thing
<ouroumov_> acharya_r, so apparently their fix is to recompile the driver
<ouroumov_> acharya_r, that's not trivial
<ouroumov_> meygahmann, okay thanks. Do you still have the same issue?
<meygahmann> the settings is working now
<ouroumov_> Well, magic.
<ouroumov_> When it happens, it's fun. =)
<meygahmann> and also when launching from synapse it does have all those new tabs either
<meygahmann> yeah :)
<meygahmann> its not having those buts anymore
<meygahmann> *bugs
<meygahmann> alright have good day :)
<acharya_r> ouromov_, no other workaround?
<ouroumov_> Nope
<ouroumov_> At least
<ouroumov_> Not that I found
<ouroumov_> I can guide you through the compile steps, but it'll take a while
<acharya_r> It'd be great if you did. Using it this way is a pain.
<ouroumov_> Okay, you can connect through cable in the mean time?
<ouroumov_> Anyway, start by typing "sudo apt install git" if you're reading me
<ouroumov_> Then "sudo apt install ubuntu-make"
<acharya_r> Got no cable :/
<acharya_r> should I still proceed?
<ouroumov_> Yes
<ouroumov_> You don't really have a choice anyway x)
<acharya_r> lol, I just hope I don't get stranded like last time without any WiFi at all. At least something is better than nothing :P
<ouroumov_> What kind of machine is it btw?
<acharya_r> It's a laptop. Got a new one recently, hp pavillion notebook.
<ouroumov_> oh btw I gotta leave to take my bus
<acharya_r> damn!
<ouroumov_> I'll be back in something like 1H30
<ouroumov_> You'll be there?
<acharya_r> I'll try to be here then.
<ouroumov_> alright
<ouroumov_> cu soon
<acharya_r> Thanks anyway :D
<meygahmann> hi :) what desktoop does mate 15.10 use?
<Akuli> mate?
<Akuli> by the way, the distribution is ubuntu mate, and the desktop environment is mate
<meygahmann> ubuntu mate
<meygahmann> oh
<Akuli> I have no idea why you would get 15.10 though
<Akuli> 16.04 is released
<meygahmann> because i have an radeon 8xxx gpu
<meygahmann> it came on my laptop
<meygahmann> i originall installed 16.04 but it was laggy
<meygahmann> then i found out theres issues with amd
<meygahmann> im just looking on synaptic package manger and they have stuff for gnome desktop and kde desktop and xfce but no mate
<meygahmann> also i clicked on more wallpapers and i got to website that has gtk2 themes gtk3 themes and gnome 3.x themes and gdm themes and i dont know which to use
<meygahmann> not sure what all this even means
<Akuli> use gtk 2 themes in mate
<Akuli> some apps run gtk 3, so if possible, choose a theme that supports both.
<Akuli> gdm themes are for gnome display manager, but ubuntu mate uses lightdm instead so you don't need gdm themes
<meygahmann> is there a way to see those pop ups that happen after things like installing software incase you couldnt finish reading them?
<meygahmann> i installed syncthing from the welcome screen but can't find it anywhere
<minecraft-kid> hello
<nomic> hello
<ouroumov> hello minecraft-kid
<Langley> Hi, my laptop dims the screen after being idle for like 10 seconds even though I disabled it in Power options, what do I do
<Langley> Running 16.04
<Langley> Nevermind think I fixed it by enabling and disabling it again
<schischa> hi com.. im super new to linux (ubuntu mate).. but im afraid my pc wont "see" my amd r7 370 :( can someone help plz? or is it just that i have to w8 for a newer amd/ati driver ?
<Langley> Nevermind again it still does it, after a minute or so
<Langley> schischa, what do you mean "see"?
<Langley> That it cant use it at all?
<schischa> hm i dont know^
<schischa> but..
<schischa> if i check the hardware info.. it just says i have a amd a107850k but never says anything about my graphicscard
<Langley> But you've plugged your monitor to the R7, right? Then it should be fine
<schischa> y right into r7 370 via hdmi.. but im not sure if this will work with the "full" performance of it.. :D
<Langley> As long as you can run the full resolution of your screen, it should work 100%. But if you want more performance you might want the AMD driver instead, though I don't know if it's supported in Ubuntu anymore
<schischa> hm.. last thing i just read in a paper was.. that amd has no updated driver for ubuntu at the moment.. but might have it after there new cards (polaris) comes in maybe next month ^^
<schischa> other question: how can i make a "desktop" shortcut?
<Langley> A what..?
<schischa> ok i got it :)
<Andassaran> I know my issue might be something 'easy' to fix... but I'm on Ubuntu MATE 16.04 using the Mutiny layout, and I wish to disable the inbuilt window preview list in favor of the compiz thumbnails. I just can't find anywhere on how to disable that
<Andassaran> https://goo.gl/photos/Drq7F7c2hEpfNhRA9 <-- I want to disable those in favor of the ones in compiz
<Guest79133> Hi, I have many audio issues I can't figure out. (My fault I installed web8update multi band) and now I can't get any audio back. can I re-install without loosing my home directory?  I do have all my partitions separated correctly
<Guest79133> so in short will I be ok to install again and not loose my data?
<meygahmann> hello there :)
<meygahmann> my laptop battery is draining really fast is there a way to extend it
<nomic> maybe the battery is at end of life
<nomic> there is power settings on mate
<meygahmann> yeah i looked at that
<nomic> screen dimmer
<meygahmann> does ubuntu mate support google drive like windows does
<meygahmann> i mean can synch your file explorer with your google drive account
<meygahmann> like windows google drive sync
 * nomic woulda liked a drive (cloud), as volume
<nomic> mounted
<santo> hola
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-10
<meygahmann> i could of swore i saw a google drive install somewhere
<santo> thefanclub has a google drive install
<gordonjcp> there's one for Gnome
<gordonjcp> so it ought to be possible
<gordonjcp> meygahmann: there's a project for you, backport the Gnome 3 stuff that works in Unity, to MATE
<meygahmann> i mean i remember actually seeing in something i clicked on
<meygahmann> i just cant remember where
<meygahmann> has anyone installed drop box?
<meygahmann> hello :)
<meygahmann> anyone installed drop box?
<meygahmann> ah i figured it out
<drowsygenius> join
<drowsygenius> hey
<drowsygenius> I'm on my raspberry pi 3 with 16.04 Ubuntu Mate :)
<drowsygenius> with the 7inch touchscreen.  works great
<drowsygenius> can anyone see my messages?
<drowsygenius> damn irc chat never works...
<nomic> it works
<nomic> i can see your text fine
<nomic> <drowsygenius> with the 7inch touchscreen.  works great
<nomic> <drowsygenius> can anyone see my messages?
<nomic> <drowsygenius> damn irc chat never works...
<nomic> zzzz
<drowsygenius> ah thanks nomic :) ha ha
<nomic> yw.
<drowsygenius> going to use this raspberry pi 3 as touchscreen router and vpn server
<drowsygenius> anyone doing any fun projects with mate and raspberry pi 3?
 * nomic using them as pcs
<nomic> 100%
<rollappuser> martin wimpress !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<drowsygenius> sweet, for a company or for personal pleasure?
<drowsygenius> whats martin wimpress?
<rollappuser> what the fuck happend with mate on archlinux
<rollappuser> what the hell happend
<rollappuser> how long we have to wait for mate 1.14.1
<drowsygenius> not sure, but im in love with ubuntu again now that mate is here
<rollappuser> fuck i want mate on archlinux
<rollappuser> mate gtk3
<rollappuser> there is mate for debian sid
<rollappuser> and ubuntu
<rollappuser> and archlinux is fucked
<drowsygenius> hmm
<rollappuser> FUCK ubuNTu MARtiN WiMPRESS Do YOuR JOB
<drowsygenius> is this a rant chat channel?
<drowsygenius> :-/
<rollappuser> A LOT OF PEOPLE USES MATE ON ARCH LINUX
<rollappuser> COMMON
<rollappuser> UBUNTU MATE SUCKS
<rollappuser> WE WANT MATE GTK3
<RlaRed> I love it
<drowsygenius> ubuntu mate rocks
<RlaRed> Best linux distro I've tried
<drowsygenius> i love ubuntu mate on my raspberry pi 3 - rockin it with this touchscreen :)
<RlaRed> 16.04 that is
<drowsygenius> yes 16.04
<rollappuser> I DONTNT WANT UBUNTU MATE
<rollappuser> I WANT MATE ON ARCHLNUX
<drowsygenius> rollappuser, you sound grumpy, why come into a ubuntu MATE chat IRC and vent?
<Breeboppa> Most def easy to install and use
<drowsygenius> yes, i will get another raspberry pi 3 and 7inch touchscreen.  Use them as mini computers for the family
<RlaRed> OK so why don't you install it on Arch Linux then?
<RlaRed> lol that guy was trolling pretty hard
<RlaRed> awesome
<drowsygenius> he was lol
<drowsygenius> damn trolls, didn't know they still existed in 2016
<RlaRed> omg have you visited any forums lately
<RlaRed> or read the comments in any news story lol
<drowsygenius> i have not lol.  I go to reddit but only read top sections
<RlaRed> actually I haven't seen much trolling in reddit
<drowsygenius> lol, i try to stay away from facebook comments
<RlaRed> yeah that's a good policy probably
<drowsygenius> seems like sites like espn and such want you to comment with your facebook account
<Breeboppa> @drowsygenius do you have any issues with heat on the Raspi 3 running Mate ?
<RlaRed> actually i'm just trying Ubuntu Mate for the first time
<RlaRed> and I have to say it is freaking awesome
<drowsygenius> um i did have issues with heat until i doubled up my copper heatsink
<RlaRed> runs way better than Ubuntu with Unity for me
<Breeboppa> Ah ! Thanks !
<drowsygenius> i can tell you my heat ready - just a sec, i love my new ir thermometer gun
<RlaRed> I'm running it on a virtual machine with 1 CPU, 2 gigs of ram, 32 megs of video ram and it works awesome
<RlaRed> drowsygenius, everyone wants you to use your facebook account nowadays
<drowsygenius> ok, so with one copper heatsink i was getting 61C and the heat warning, with 2 heatsinks im sitting pretty at 50c
<drowsygenius> nice rlared
<Breeboppa> Very nice !
<drowsygenius> i notice, ubuntu mate on raspberry pi 3 defaults 64megs of vram - havent looked into how to change allotment
<drowsygenius> *noticed
<Breeboppa> I have to pick up a few Raspi #'s   I have a few B+'s and 2's
<Breeboppa> I'd like a 3
<RlaRed> def gonna settle with Ubuntu Mate for my python and C programming learning adventure :D
<drowsygenius> ah ok. I will test this ubuntu mate on my pi 2.  I know my pi 2 generates less heat but I hope it wont be slow
<drowsygenius> heck ya man
<drowsygenius> im revisiting python and getting into SQL for a job internship
<Breeboppa> yeah, but the 3 has more cores and more RAM no ?
<drowsygenius> pi 3 has same number of cores, it runs a faster clock and optimized architecture,
<RlaRed> that's cool.  i learned some C++ back in the day but my job has nothing to do with programming
<Breeboppa> Ah! yes yes faster clock
<RlaRed> i just want to learn it for fun and then maybe work on some open source project or something
<drowsygenius> so rlared, do you think you my venture into computer programming as a career?
<drowsygenius> pi 3 = 1.20ghz | pi 2 = 900mhz
<meygahmann> ha so funny we just decided to do senior design with raspberry pi 3 and 7" screen
<RlaRed> drowsygenius: maybe one day, who knows.  it's a long road to learn it and i make pretty good money.  but if i get good at it in a few years then who knows
<meygahmann> we were actually just looking online for a good deal
<drowsygenius> meyga - awesome do it!  im loving my setup!!!
<meygahmann> how much did you spend?
<drowsygenius> do you live in the states?
<meygahmann> yup
<winston2k> hello
<meygahmann> greetings from florida :)
<winston2k> are we liking  our mate ?
<Breeboppa> lots and lots of online resources to learn Python
<RlaRed> hello.  greetings from houston
<Breeboppa> NYC here
<RlaRed> Breeboppa: yeah actually fark.com had a deal yesterday for like $19 you get two entire courses
<drowsygenius> I paid 70 for screen, 20 for case, 29 for pi 3, 9 bucks for 32gb microsd chip so about 128 total, closer to 140 with taxes
<RlaRed> i picked it up so now i'm set for a good bit of learning
<meygahmann> did you buy it online?
<drowsygenius> greetings meyga.  I'm from Denver, Colorado :)
<Breeboppa> Yeah RlaRed ?! Nice ! I got a class from udemy for like $20
<drowsygenius> Do you have a microcenter near you?  Microcenter.com
<meygahmann> ill check
<RlaRed> Breeboppa: nice. . . did you do it yet?  how was it?
<Breeboppa> Im looking at it now, it's pretty good so far !
<drowsygenius> you can get all parts from Microcenter.com - i recommend going into one if one is nearby
<Breeboppa> Microcenter is da bomb !
<drowsygenius> hell yeah!!! Microcenter is the beesKnees!
<Breeboppa> got all my Arduino's and Raspi's there and all my electronic parts and sensors there
<RlaRed> yeah i struggled with which language to learn first since I had a tiny bit of C++ education years ago, and since linux is written with C
<drowsygenius> hell yeah, thats the way to do it.  i get tired waiting for shipping, so i drive about 15mins- 20mins to my nearest one
<RlaRed> but i ended up deciding on python
<drowsygenius> python is the language "experts" recommend, one of the easier ones
<RlaRed> yeah.  are you learning python 2 or 3?
<drowsygenius> I have html, css, and javascript under my belt.  now getting back into python 2, i should do 3 however
<Breeboppa> back in the day I learned C from the Denis Ritchie book.. hard as hell.. thank god for O'Riley press !!!
<drowsygenius> lol, those damn hard books
<RlaRed> i guess knowing javascript probably makes python a little bit easier
<drowsygenius> meyga - did you ever find a microcenter near you with their online locator?
<RlaRed> yeah learning C from a book would be a bit rough. . . you'd have to do little portions at a time so as not to get super bored
<RlaRed> not sure if i'll go with C or C++ after python
<Breeboppa> back in the 386 processor days.. 256meg ram, 40 meg hard drives
<drowsygenius> so true - baby bites, spit a bit out - then get ready for the next bite
<drowsygenius> lol
<RlaRed> man i'm really impressed how nice Ubuntu Mate is
<Breeboppa> I learned at NYU in the late 80's, they had a C programming for Unix certificate
<RlaRed> i can't imagine how awesome it's gonna be in a year or two after a few point releases
<drowsygenius> depends, do you want to code machine level, aka assembly
<RlaRed> Breeboppa: ah that's badass
<RlaRed> drowsygenius: not really
<drowsygenius> ahh ok
<RlaRed> i mean theoretically i could get deep into it and start working on something hardcore, but i doubt it
<RlaRed> i don't have a computer science background so that's pretty unlikely
<drowsygenius> so RlaRed and Breboppa may I add you to my friends list?
<drowsygenius> hmm, you could make computer science your background if you wanted to...
<RlaRed> drowsygenius: yeah sure. . . how does that work?
<Breeboppa> We did Assembler on the 8088 in 1983. I never want to see assembler again...;^)
<RlaRed> yeah i could go back to school i suppose
<drowsygenius> right click someone's name in the list
<drowsygenius> or get your foot in the door as a software engineer and get real world experience during the time it would have taken you to complete school...
<RlaRed> yeah and what does friending do?
<Breeboppa> Okay all !!! Enjoy your evening,,,  Mate rock !!
<RlaRed> drowsygenius: yeah exactly, that's more likely.
<RlaRed> Breeboppa: night
<meygahmann> strange my mouse left click stopped working
<meygahmann> all better now
<RlaRed> drowsygenius: honestly i'll probably never do it professionally, but i guess you never know
<RlaRed> not sure i'd want to do it all day long anyway
<meygahmann> drowsy no micro center near me
<drowsygenius> It says add to friends list. just a notifier when you are online again, not too sure
<RlaRed> probably better left as a "labor of love" type things
<drowsygenius> oh, gotach RlaRed...
<RlaRed> ah ok so if you add me as a friend, does it have any effect on me?
<RlaRed> or just on your side?
<winston2k> meygahman that has happened to me
<drowsygenius> just myside
<drowsygenius> damn no micro center
<meygahmann> anyone have google drive working on 15.10?
<drowsygenius> that is sad news meyga
<meygahmann> yeah i know
<RlaRed> i'm using 16.04
<drowsygenius> is google drive finally working with ubuntu?  I gave up 5 years ago
<RlaRed> drowsygenius: ok yeah i added you as well
<drowsygenius> google drive sync you are talking about yeah?
<meygahmann> yeah
<drowsygenius> cool.  you are added
<drowsygenius> when did they get the sync working on ubuntu in general?
<meygahmann> around 4 years ago
<RlaRed> nice.  i should be around pretty frequently now that i've decided on Ubuntu Mate
<RlaRed> i was trying all sorts of different distros before this
<meygahmann> but google recently changed thier api so it doesnt work anymore
<RlaRed> Mint, Fedora, Ubuntu, Arch, etc etc etc
<drowsygenius> sounds good RlaRed, im satisified with this one.  I'll update my core i5 laptop in a couple of weeks but for now this raspberry pi 3 will be my thin client messaging linux pc lol
<meygahmann> kubuntu is really  similiar i used it about 4 years ago
<drowsygenius> oh so the google sync is broken now?
<drowsygenius> true dat about kubuntu
<drowsygenius> kubuntu - heavier gui
<RlaRed> drowsygenius: so you remote into another computer to chat?  is that what you mean by "thin client"?
<meygahmann> well i heard its broken ill try it now to see myself
<RlaRed> I tried KDE back in the day and it's pretty nice.  But i watched some videos and it does seem a little bit overkill for my needs.
<drowsygenius> well, i could remote into this one but its on the corner of my desk.  I meant thin as thin in resources lol
<RlaRed> i want something that's light on resources, looks good, has a taskbar, but isn't too much like Windows
<drowsygenius> RlaRed - have you checked out puppylinux?
<RlaRed> so Mate is perfect.  XFCE and Cinnamon are a little too boring and KDE and GNOME are a little too heavy
<RlaRed> drowsygenius: No.  What's puppy based off of?  Regardless, Ubuntu MATE is perfect for me so I probably won't be checking anything out at this point
<RlaRed> drowsygenius: ah ok, or maybe the computer is just physically super thin :D
<drowsygenius> yeah puppy is lightweight simple only 100mb iso
<RlaRed> that's cool.  don't need it to be THAT lightweight though :)
<drowsygenius> RlaRed, lol :)  I love my pc's thin and my women curvy :)
<RlaRed> i'm running in virtualbox with a pretty powerful PC so mainly i just don't want a ton of eye candy and animations
<drowsygenius> gotcha
<RlaRed> drowsygenius: really?  I love the opposite.  super skinny women and big fat computers from the 60's
<meygahmann> yup google drive sync don't work no more
<drowsygenius> damn meyga
<fifty-sevenC> Welp. I was planning on finishing a python book this week, but Hearts of Iron 4 blew that plan out of the water.
<drowsygenius> ha ha, I can't have too skinny.  I do love skinny women with curvy assets :)
<RlaRed> fifty-sevenC: lol.  you game a lot?
<drowsygenius> Eh put hearts of iron 4 on ice, it will be back after you finish that python book
<fifty-sevenC> Used too. But gamed a lot since HOI4 came out
<RlaRed> drowsygenius: yeah i actually just said that cuz it was funny.  :)
<RlaRed> fifty-sevenC: I got crazy for Civ 5 and Gal Civ 3 for a few months, thank god it passed
<drowsygenius> i like rocket league for pc.  That is my stress reliever
<RlaRed> quite a few sleepless nights. . . my wife was ready to leave me haha
<drowsygenius> damn RlaRed - can't have the wife leavin'
<RlaRed> ah i gotta try rocket league . . it looks interesting.  do you need a powerful computer or can it run with onboard graphics?
<fifty-sevenC> Well, I finally figured out the game and how to play it properly. Then discovered the AI doesn't know how to play. :(
<RlaRed> no wife leaving would be bad
<drowsygenius> I have a gtx 960 4gb.  Phenom X4 8gb ram.  So not too powerful pc
<RlaRed> hmmmm you have a separate video card though. . . that's pretty powerful
<drowsygenius> ha ha at AI doesnt know how to play
<RlaRed> i have intel on-board graphics. . . not gonna cut it probably :D
<drowsygenius> yeah i use seperate video card, i like to max everything out on rocket league
<drowsygenius> intel on-board graphics might get raped a bit...
<drowsygenius> So anyone interested in building a VR pc or already has one?
<drowsygenius> *VR ready pc
<RlaRed> nah i'm a cheap bastard
<fifty-sevenC> USSR still getting owned by Panzer 2s I stock piled before WW2 in 1942. After I already got Pz3s and replaced my Pz3s with Pz4s. USSR doesn't even bother building tanks. Seemingly stumbled into a unit type that could destroy Pz2s in 1942. But didn't bother to upgrade it to be able to handle Pz3s or Pz4s.
<RlaRed> sounds like i would think that's hardcore if I had any clue about that game
<fifty-sevenC> Pz2s were obsolete before WW2 even started
<fifty-sevenC> USSR had Heavy tanks before WW2 and t-34s before Germany attacked russia
<drowsygenius> ha ha, im getting that way. I think it's because i have a long-term girlfriend again. so I pay for other things, Now i need to convince her into my tech projects - she will become my angel investor :)
<RlaRed> a tech sugar mama
<RlaRed> i like it
<drowsygenius> Alright RlaRed, I have to take a MENSA test tomorrow.  I better shut off my brain and get well rested. :)
<RlaRed> ok good luck
<RlaRed> night
<drowsygenius> thanks!  Good night!
<javashin> hello someone knows when mate gtk3 is going to be in xenial ?
<junior> opa
<javashin>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-24-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 380  @ 2.53GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.6GiB, 82.8% free ** Disk: Total: 101.4GiB, 44.2% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID ** Ethernet: None found ** Uptime: 27m 10s **
<javashin> :)
<guest-rom5lq> hi
<guest-rom5lq> i can not read my ubuntu mate desktop. it was corrupted
<guest-rom5lq> viewing unreadable text
<guest-rom5lq> can any one help me
<fifty-sevenC> :( Boom and zoom man. Boom and zoom.
<fifty-sevenC> There won't be a gtk3 mate in xenial. It will be 16.10
<javashin> that sucks
<javashin> im going to install debian sid
<fifty-sevenC> Why?
<javashin> mate gtk3
<fifty-sevenC> Why do you want gtk3?
<fifty-sevenC> You will lose a lot of features.
<javashin> like waht
<fifty-sevenC> The reason for the move to gtk3 is hidpi support.
<fifty-sevenC> Like icons in your file browser.
<fifty-sevenC> Whatever it is called when you use a dialog to pick a file to open
<Mikaela> gtk2 is dead and upstream MATE is going to drop support for it, so there are good reasons for wanting gtk3
<javashin> debian sid already have it
<alkisg> It's called "testing" for a reason
<alkisg> LTS is "long term support", stable
<alkisg> Select whatever suits your needs
<javashin> i installed the other day but in my mind i was thnking debian was slow
<javashin> and was the fucking kernel
<Mikaela> sid is actually called as "unstable"
<javashin> i just need to compile my own on deban sid
<javashin> i know
<alkisg> debian stretch and sid both have mate-desktop 1.14
<javashin> i know
<fifty-sevenC> gtk2 isn't dead. There is just less things to need to fix for it.
<javashin> i installed the other day
<javashin> is dead
<javashin> xfce is droping it too
<fifty-sevenC> xfce is moving to qt though
<javashin> no
<javashin> never
<alkisg> That's LXDE, isn't it?
<javashin> yes
<javashin> lxqt
<fifty-sevenC> Ah
<alkisg> javashin: there are PPAs in Ubuntu that will give you newer packages
<javashin> there is a version of lxde gtk3 too
<javashin> yeah but debian got 52000 pkgs on sid
<alkisg> Why is that important?
<alkisg> All the good packages get to debian stable and ubuntu as well
<alkisg> The bad packages that don't make it there, are not worth it
<javashin> i like rolling release distros
<javashin> cutting edge
<alkisg> Then by all means use it
<fifty-sevenC> Debian isn't cutting edge and using the testing version I wouldn't call cutting edge either.
<javashin> i have archlinux too
<javashin> sid is cutting edge
<javashin> got systemd 230 gnome 3.20
<javashin> mate 1.14.1 gtk3
<gordonjcp> javashin: I used to use Arch but ended up just switching to Ubuntu because Arch had too many broken packages
<gordonjcp> javashin: "cutting edge" is nice and all, but I prefer "not broken"
<gordonjcp> you can't rely on rolling release distros
<javashin> arch is fine
<gordonjcp> javashin: not if you want to get stuff done
<Guest79840> Buon giorno a tutti
<tiox> Hey. I am looking for the author of Ubuntu MATE, Martin Wimpress. I know he frequents Jupiter Broadcasting's channel, I'm wondering if anyone would happen to know if he still uses the Wimpy handle or if he goes by something else?
<Mikaela> tiox: flexiondotorg
 * flexiondotorg is Wimpy.
<ubuntu-mate> ciao
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<florida> Hi! Just want to say hello to everybody. Just finished installing Ubuntu-Mate, and also just did the latest updates to it...!
<florida> This OS really digs! I love it!
<florida> See ya all soon!
<flexiondotorg> https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/mate-desktop-gtk2-vs-gtk3-memory-consumption/
<ouroumov_> yay
<gordonjcp> nice
<racharya> can someone help me with the weak wifi issue?
<racharya> related to this thread here : https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/issues/88
<racharya> not sure how to proceed
<racharya> any help will be much appreciated. Thanks!
<ouroumov_> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<bonnie> hi
<ouroumov_> hi bonnie
<bonnie> anybody here working on ubuntu mate on the pi 3?
<ouroumov_> You mean like in a development capacity?
<bonnie> ya something like that
<bonnie> reasion im asking i cant get flash player to work i installed pepper and updated it and firefox saying it not installed
<ouroumov_> Have you searched the forums for this issue?
<bonnie> i been allover google
<ouroumov_> No I mean the ubuntu mate forum
<bonnie> ya
<ouroumov_> this one: https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<ouroumov_> ok
<bonnie> thats where i got the install link from
<ouroumov_> Is Google Chrome able to run on the rpi3? It might be a better option if you need flash but are not bound to firefox
<bonnie> i did cromium and got the same issue
<ouroumov_> chromium is not chrome
<JensNDS> but firefox is fucking bullshit
<JensNDS> don't use firefox!
<ouroumov_>  hum
<ouroumov_> JensNDS, why?
<JensNDS> ouroumov_: look at your ram
<ouroumov_> My RAM is OK: I've got some left
<JensNDS> wait 4 houres
<ouroumov_> I've been running the machine for a month
<ouroumov_> I have many tabs on two different firefox windows
<gordonjcp> JensNDS: running Firefox here, what about it?
<JensNDS> is shit
<JensNDS> firefox ist shit!!!!!
<ouroumov_> I smell a fanboy :>
<JensNDS> on windows is ok but on linux is teribble
<gordonjcp> JensNDS: calm down
<gordonjcp> JensNDS: what's wrong with it?
<JensNDS> ram, and x-server crashes on ubuntu mate 16.05
<JensNDS> 16.04 sorry
<ouroumov_> Are we talking about and X crash or about firefox?
<bonnie> i just need flashplayer for ubuntu mate 16.04 with firefox for the pi 3?
<JensNDS> ouroumov_: firefox is the reasen for the x-server crash
<ouroumov_> No a bug in Xserver is the reason for xserver crash
<camason_> hi guys. I'm having trouble installing onto a brand new system + blank SSD. I'm getting a prompt "Force UEFI Installation" which I can't close
<ouroumov_> camason_, can you enable legacy mode and turn off secure boot in bios?
<camason_> I'll have a look 2 mins
<camason_> seems to have gotten through by allowing Ubuntu to pick partitions
<JensNDS> wc
<JakesDen> Hello, anyone know how to get the "linux-firmware-nonfree" package again?
<JakesDen> Hello, anyone know how to get the "linux-firmware-nonfree" package again?
<JakesDen> Nevermind I found it
<blito> Hi guys. I installed Ubuntu Mate 16.04 a few days ago, and I just got a pop up saying I have 15.10 and that I should upgrade it. What should I do?
<blito> First time I install linux, I don't even know where to start looking for help.
<gordonjcp> blito: are you sure you installed 16.04?
<blito> gordonjcp, is there any place I can check besides looking for the name of the .iso?
<gordonjcp> blito: open a terminal, "cat /etc/issue"
<blito> 15.10
<blito> ....
<blito> I'll go find the .iso
<gordonjcp> haha
<blito> lol, thanks
<gordonjcp> you can either do an upgrade, or reinstall from scratch
<blito> is it the same?
<gordonjcp> well, no, if you reinstall you'll likely wipe anything you've got installed, anything in /home
<blito> should I just follow the GUI?
<gordonjcp> for the updater?
<blito> yea
<gordonjcp> yeah, if it's not going to take a million years on your internet connection :-)
<gordonjcp> if you had to download the 16.04 iso it would take about as long as doing the upgrade to install
<blito> right
<blito> will the update be as clean as a reinstall from scratch? coming from windows i'd do a reinstall just in case
<gordonjcp> blito: nothing stopping you doing a reinstall if you'd prefer
<gordonjcp> blito: an update will keep your installed applications, settings, and files in your homedir
<linux_> Hello all . Installing Ubuntu mate on my 3 computers atm ;)
<blito> gordonjcp, ok. I guess I'll do it in a while.
<blito> after checking that iso haha
<blito> thanks for your help
<gordonjcp> linux_: at that rate, you're just about worthwhile making an install server
<gordonjcp> blito: no worries
<linux_> ;)
<pilne> hrm
<pilne> i just did a fresh install of ubuntu-mate, on the old one, steam had a different icon in the panel. on this one, it has the older one (if i recall) and keeps complaining about outdated binaries when i launch it, but works fine. i said something in #ubuntu to no response for quite some time.
<__CoolGuy> Cannot send to channel. What does it mean?
<ubuntu-mate> hello guys
<ubuntu-mate> tengo un problema para instalar mi distro Ubunt Mate
<ubuntu-mate> no pasa de la opcion para seleccionar la red de internet, luego que la selecciono el instalador se queda colgado y no pasa de ahi
<teward> __CoolGuy: you're either banned or quieted in the channel, or +m is on and you don't have voice.  Though, #freenode should be where those questions get directed
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-11
<aji_> HY
<VinceN> Good Evening
<VinceN> Good evening, I'm hoping someone can help me with what appears to be a very simple but maddening issue.  I am attempting to change my hostname.  I have done so and now am attempting to update the /etc/hosts file but none of the command line utiliities such as VI are working correctly and Pluma will not start in ADMIN mode.
<VinceN> in VI keys just randomly stop responding or produce nonsensical output, (only in the VI program, works fine in other programs:)
<VinceN> Puma displays a GTK error when starting under SUDO but NOT when starting in usermode.
<he1kki> Hi. Looking solution for error "gtk-Message: Failed to load module "topmenu-gtk-module""
<randall> https://goo.gl/woF7Ow
<he1kki> randall: thanks
<randall> yep
<VinceN> Question
<VinceN> Why does Firefox not render that menu?
<VinceN> Referencing Randal and he1kki above.
<randall> I dunno, I've never had he problem he1kki described
<randall> I just did a quick google search
<pompysyaiful> helloo all
<SkyWay> guys, i'm very new on ubuntu mate + raspberry. i've used osmc, openelec, but now trying to change over to mate because the web browser. But still a major issue, no movie player...
<SkyWay> has anyone installed kodi ?
<SkyWay> how to ?
<gordonjcp> SkyWay: well, Kodi runs on the raspberry pi...
<Guest80447> hi, i am running ubuntu mate on a pi 3, with a monitor connected via a hdmi to vga adaptor. I am having trouble geting sound from the audio jack on the pi 3. Does anyone know how i can get the sound to work?
<home> Hey, its ssh by default active on ubuntu mate? And can i first boot with ssh ohn raspberry?
<ivansatriani> hi somebody speak spanish????
<ouroumov> not me
<ouroumov> ther's a spanish section on the forum
<ivansatriani> someone can tell me if it is posible remove the icon plank?
<jason_> Open up the tool Mate Tweak. Select "Interface". Change the panel layout to something you like better. That's the easy way.
<ivansatriani> ok i dont want remove the plank dock, only try to remove the icon plank, its posible???
<jason_> I am not sure I understand the difference between a "plank dock" and an "icon plank."
<pilne> the plank icon on the plank dock?
<pilne> i think you can right-click it or the dock for some config options
<jason_> Ah, you said the "icon plank" the first time. Different connotation. You want to remove the "plank icon" from the "plank"?
<ivansatriani> sorry my english its no very good,  yeah try  remove the icon plank from plank dock
<jason_> That's okay. I don't know the answer, but hopefully someone will be able to answer that. I don't use the plank myself.
<ivansatriani> ok anyway thank you so much
<ivansatriani> have a good day
<megamanx1978> I am trying to use the ubuntu 16.04 mate live dvd but when I boot the live dvd my tv shows a blank screen and says "unsupported mode"
<megamanx1978> How do I fix that?
<teward> use a real monitor instead of a TV.
<teward> "Unsupported Mode" is the TV saying that what it's receiving is not compatible
<teward> and usually you have to do standard setup *first*
<teward> and get drivers and all
<teward> then set up the external TV
<megamanx1978> I only have a TV no Monitor
<megamanx1978> Is ther any way to set live dvd boot options or setup my tv so my tv will work?
<megamanx1978> Is ther any way to set live dvd boot options or setup my tv so my tv will work?
<user2635> If I've just installed an application through the terminal, how long should it take to appear in the main MATE menu?
<randall> instant
<user2635> well I don't see it
<user2635> will restarting mate-panel make a difference?
<user2635> or do I have to log out and log in again
<randall> no, if it's a gio app it'll just be there, if it's a cli app it won't
<randall> gui app
<user2635> randall, it is a gui app but its not there
<randall> what's the app?
<user2635> anki
<randall> gimme a few minutes
<randall> user2635, look under education
<user2635> randall, I know why
<user2635> the advanced menu doesn't have Education
<randall> ahhh, that would explain it
<user2635> maybe it should
<user2635> I need to report it so they can make a decision
<user2635> or maybe theres a way to add it but I don't know how
<ouroumov> Search the forums? If you don't find anything create an issue on the MATE Menu bitbucket
<user2635> I'm going to ask on askubuntu
<user2635> in the meantime I can just create it as a custom item
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-12
<tokth> lk
<ubuntu-mate> hola quien habla español que pueda ayudarme por favor?
<nomic> tryin #ubuntu ubuntu-mate
<nomic> <ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nomic> #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu-mate> join #ubuntu-es
<nomic>    /join
<Dorlanfox> gracias
<nomic> yw.
<nomic> = 'you are welcome.' :)
<Cnomesta> Hi! I wanted to ask how do I enable remote desktop on Ubuntu Mate?
<ouroumov> Hi Cnomesta
<ouroumov> Cnomesta, there's a number of VNC solutions available to you
<ouroumov> For instance: vino
<Cnomesta> Does vino support connecting form win computer
<ouroumov> vino is a vnc server
<ouroumov> you need a client that understands vnc on your windows machine
<glgamer> Hello
<alkisg> Hello
<glgamer> 6:34am here, heh. Haven't been able to sleep a wink last night for whatever reason, so I decided to hop onto here.
<glgamer> Hi hutch_
<hutch_> glgamer, Hi
<glgamer> Just wondering, are things normally so quiet in here? Or have I popped in at a "quiet time"?
<alkisg> On Sundays, freenode IRC is usually quiet, yes
<glgamer> Ah, alrighty then.
<alkisg> If you just want to watch some people talking, try #ubuntu, it has the most traffic
<glgamer>  Was more curious about getting to know the community around this distro currently, but perhaps later I will. Thanks though
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<kk_> hello everyone
<kk_> I recently installed ubuntu mate 16.04 on my lenovo z50-70, and I am getting the following errors mentioned by dmesg:
<kk_> vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device
<kk_> Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Reading local version info failed (-110)
<ubuntu-mate_> join #ubuntu-mate
<ubuntu-mate_> hello
<kk_> hello
<kk_> did you get my previous messages?
<ubuntu-mate_> no i've just came here
<kk_> I recently installed ubuntu mate 16.04 on my lenovo z50-70, and I am getting the following errors mentioned by dmesg:
<kk_> vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device
<kk_> Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Reading local version info failed (-110
<kk_> Can you please help in this regard? I am new at this.
<ubuntu-mate_> so you have a dedicated grapichs card like a nvidia 840m?
<kk_> yes, I do
<ubuntu-mate_> and i assume that you have picture
<ubuntu-mate_> and the install is succesfull?
<kk_> picture in what sense?
<ubuntu-mate_> like it is working with your intel vga but not with nvidia?
<kk_> I actually installed nvidia driver, and it seems to be running fine.
<kk_> but these errors I was getting before that as well
<kk_> is there any command I should run to check that?
<ubuntu-mate_> and you installed a "vga" software like bumblebee?
<kk_> nope I didn't do that. Should I?
<ubuntu-mate_> nope just asking. I think this is a kernel problem vgaarb trying to use a different path to your vga
<kk_> I have not installed anything extra. I just upgraded the softwares using apt, and installed nvidia 361 driver additionally. Nothing else
<kk_> I have to mention, that I didn't get a wifi connection directly after install, so I installed it from the usb stick after the install.
<ubuntu-mate_> In my opinion this should be a problem with your dual grapichs, because the integrated vga dosen't turn off when the system want to use the nvidia because nvidia optimus is crap in linux.
<kk_> Do you happen to know of a solution to this?
<ubuntu-mate_> what is the output for this command: lspci | grep VGA
<kk_> just a sec
<kk_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)
<ubuntu-mate_> and that's all?
<kk_> yes
<kk_> lspci | grep NVIDIA shows
<kk_> 03:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 840M] (rev a2)
<ubuntu-mate_> and where you got error massage?
<kk_> output of dmesg
<kk_> while booting, I got that bluetooth error. So, I checked dmesg, and there I found out the mentioned issues.
<ubuntu-mate_> at nvidia xserver settings you should see your grapichs card and tehre you can choose what you want to use
<ubuntu-mate_> at PRIME Profiles
<kk_> there I have selected NVIDIA (Performance mode)
<ubuntu-mate_> I've searched a little bit and this will be a bug for z50-70's.
<ubuntu-mate_> A lot of people complaining about it.
<kk_> Ahhh. So, there is nothing I can do now.
<ubuntu-mate_> There are some solutions on the forums for 14.04. At least you should try or maybe look for bumblebee. I'm sorry i can't help :(
<kk_> okay, I will try those. Thank you for taking the trouble to help me. Much appreciated :)
<ubuntu-mate_> Everything for the linux community :). You're welcome
<SuperEngineer> Has anyone got a boat I could borrow? [the weather here is slightly "damp" today]
<rahtgaz> I'm planning to move away from Mint and into Ubuntu. The last 24 hours were spent fooling around with Ubuntu, but despite my best efforts I just can't stomach the Unity DE.
<rahtgaz> So I'm moving to Ubuntu Mate. Are there any downsides to this choice? Something I need to be aware?
<ouroumov> Support is 3 years for the LTS
<ouroumov> Instead of 5 for regular Ubuntu
<rahtgaz> That should be alright ouroumov. Thanks. System-wise however, Ubuntu mate is based off the exact same repositories as Ubuntu correct?
<ouroumov> Yes
<ouroumov> Beware however
<rahtgaz> yes?
<ouroumov> That some tips you'll find regarding Ubuntu (Fixes, Tweaks etc) won't apply for Ubuntu MATE
<ouroumov> So be careful what you do
<SuperEngineer> It uses a lot less resource than Mint - a bit of a downside in that some of your processor & your memory won't fully utilised!  :_D
<rahtgaz> So there are some minor changes to core?
<Switches> There aren't really any downsides to it, although there are a few things to be aware of, ATI drivers (FGLRX) are a no go for any of the 16.04 based systems, MATE at the moment is transitioning to GTK3 toolkit (more for the 16.10 development cycle, so doesn't concern an LTS user just yet). Other than that just have fun with it
<ouroumov> No rahtgaz
<ouroumov> Core is the same
<ouroumov> But, for instance
<ouroumov> I had a friend break synapse the other day
<ouroumov> I couldn't understand how he did that
<ouroumov> Turns out, he installed Unity-Tweak-Tool, on Ubuntu MATE
<ouroumov> That's not a good idea
<rahtgaz> Oh, alright, lol. For a moment there you had me worried. Yeah, I will be careful with what I am doing
<ouroumov> ^^
<SuperEngineer> rahtgaz: I have Ubuntu 14.04.4, Ununtu Mate 16.04 & Mint on a triple boot system - Mate is good  - you have many, many options as to how you have the desktop.
<rahtgaz> For a general purpose machine with a focus on python development and multimedia, there is really no advantage on chosing Ubuntu Server and install Mate from there, as oposed to just go Ubuntu Mate
<rahtgaz> ?
<SuperEngineer> [Mint is becoming a bit of the "& in third place, struggling but desrving of the bronze medal" case.
<Switches> Not really, if you "needed" something like an SQL db or maybe LAMP then possibly the server route would be better, but not just for a Python Dev station imo
<rahtgaz> yeah. I do enjoy Mint for its traditional desktop paradigm. But just that. The DE itself is less configurable than MATE
<ouroumov> rahtgaz, yeah no you should go with Ubuntu MATE
<ouroumov> rahtgaz, only if for the config tools, the welcome + Boutique stuff
<rahtgaz> ok, folks. You have been very helpful. Thank you. I'll welcome myself to the group :)
<SuperEngineer> rahtgaz: welcome
<SuperEngineer> ;-)
<buntunoob> Is it possible/safe to upgrade from Ubuntu 14 to Ubuntu Mate 16?
<ouroumov> buntunoob, I don't know.
<ouroumov> buntunoob, but why would you want to do that?
<ouroumov> buntunoob, easier to go with a clean install I think
<buntunoob> ouroumov, yeah well I'd prefer to try the upgrade option, as it is there to be used, I believe.
<ouroumov> Yeah But you're supposed to upgrade from Ubuntu to Ubuntu, from Ubuntu MATE to Ubuntu MATE
<ouroumov> Though I think it's possible to do a trans-flavor upgrade, but I don't remember how. Maybe you can ask in #ubuntu channel
<buntunoob> ouroumov, ty.
<mario__> hi everybody
<ouroumov> hi mario__
<mario__> ouromov hi
<deise> OLá
<JakesDen> Hello, I need some help trying to remove firefox.
<pilne> i need to figure out how to get the screensaver and power settings to play nicely, i'm struggling here lol.
<alkisg> pilne: what is the problem with those?
<pilne> i just want it to start the screensaver and lock the screen at 10 minutes, and then blank the screen at 15. and nothing more.
<alkisg> And you can't do that from the screensaver settings dialog?
<pilne> i can set the screensaver there, but I can't get it to lock and stay locked
<alkisg> gsettings list-recursively org.mate.screensaver
<alkisg> Put the output of that command to pastebin...
<pilne> http://paste.debian.net/738420/
<pilne> i have it on blank for now, because it kinda works
<pilne> but i'd love to get it setup properly to hit screensaver, and then blank later with power settings
<alkisg> So you're saying that if you select another screensaver there, it doesn't start at 10 minutes?
<alkisg> The power manager settings are at: `gsettings list-recursively org.mate.power-manager | grep sleep-display`
<pilne> it does, but then i try to enable screen blank at 15 minutes and it just doesn't seem to play nicely
<alkisg> And what happens at 15 minutes then? The screensaver continues to work but the screen isn't blanked?
<pilne> yeah
<pilne> isn't a biggie but just a niggle
<alkisg> Hmm I haven't tried that, it's possible that the screensaver is marking the pc as "active"... if it's reproducible, you should file a bug report
<pilne> ok, i'll poke around a bit more and see before i do that
<pilne> ty for your help in looking into it though :)
<JakesDen> anyone here?
<YankDownUnder> Patience is a virtue...
<Guest3835> hey
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-05
<bluzeo> hey guys
<bluzeolite> for crying out loud freenode make your mind up..
<zwx> is there anyone
<zwx> ?
<sofiane> FR,
<fede_> salut, je suis nouveau sous linux, j'ai installé Ubuntu MATE 16.04 il y a quelque mois. Depuis un moment, ça bloque de plus en plus, quand je suis en train d'utiliser un browser pour naviguer. ça arrive avec chromium et avec Mozilla, les deux browser que j'utilise
<fede_> quand ça bloque, c'est même pas possible de rebooter avec une ligne de commande, obligé de éteindre 'physiquement' l'ordi
<fede_> si quelqu'un à des idées...merci
<Mau5> Does anyone here have experience installing Ubuntu Mate onto a MBP with a dead discrete graphics chip?
<sfarber> I have a question regarding the Mate gui if someone has time. It is probably very simple to fix.
<sfarber> When an application starts on my Mate 16.04.2 system it opens full screen every time. How do I stop this? I cannot discover how to fix it myself.
<Astro7467> sfarber: think there is an option to toggle full screen / centered (or last state) in MATE Tweak
<Astro7467> think it's under Windows section.
<Astro7467> sorry, not near my computer to verify actual setting name
<sfarber> Thank you. I think I found it. In Tweak under Windows; check the box that say "Do not maximize new windows."
<nomic> z.
<roy> hello. just installed the Ubuntu MATE OS, and was wondering what I could do to get involved with Ubuntu MATE
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-06
<evc> mate is awesome
<Perverso> hola como puedo poner el icono de  rhythmbox en el panel
<Perverso> tengo ubuntu mate
<johnjay> hi i'm about to run a fresh install of ubuntu mate 16.04 for my raspberry pi
<johnjay> can I get the latest packages with a simple apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ubuntu-mate> You would get the latest packages released for 16.04
<johnjay> but i wouldn't get upgraded to 16.10 or 17?
<johnjay> i'm not sure if that's possible. the site only had rpi images for 16.04
<johnjay> basically the situation with debian is making me nervous
<alkisg> johnjay: apt-get update only gives you updates within the same distro version
<johnjay> i had to switch to testing on raspbian just to get semi-current packages
<alkisg> do-release-upgrade gets you to the next version
<johnjay> what would happen if I tried do-rease-upgrade on a raspberry pi 3?
<johnjay> *release
<alkisg> I don't know the state of the kernel in recent releases
<johnjay> i mean, is it possible the system wouldn't even boot or something?
<alkisg> I prefer to stick to what the distro maintainers actually maintain :)
<alkisg> Yes of course it's possible that the kernel won't even boot
<ubuntu-mate> Then dont do release/upgrade. I-ts that simple
<johnjay> that's what i'm trying to determine
<alkisg> E.g. the stock ubuntu 16.04 armhf kernel doesn't boot on pi
<alkisg> So pi requires a special kernel there
<johnjay> i see
<alkisg> And if the maintainer doesn't take care that it boots in 17.04, then it just won't boot...
<alkisg> So if you're not a developer, stick to LTS releases
<johnjay> i'm sorry, so in ubuntu in general the LTS releases are more stable
<alkisg> Yes
<johnjay> e.g. the 16.04? and the 16.10's and so on are more bleeding edge?
<alkisg> Yes, 16.04 is LTS and more stable, while the other releases are maintained for less time and sometimes have less quality too
<johnjay> and normally dist-upgrade would take you from 16.04 to 16.10?
<alkisg> No
<alkisg> dist-upgrade is normal update within 16.04
<alkisg> do-release-upgrade gets you to 16.10
<johnjay> ok
<johnjay> but if I did that on the pi, I'd still have the 16 kernel
<johnjay> so does that have the same risk?
<alkisg> dist-upgrade has no risk, it's even recommended to do it
<johnjay> right. ok.
<alkisg> do-release-upgrade has a risk
<johnjay> even if it's to 16.10 from 16.04?
<alkisg> What you just asked made no sense
<alkisg> apt-get dist-upgrade does not get you to a new distro version
<alkisg> So how can it go to 16.10 from 16.04?
<johnjay> right
<johnjay> i mean, what is the risk of going from 16.04 to 16.10
<alkisg> apt and apt-get, with any parameters, don't go to new distro versions
<johnjay> that the kernel might not even run?
<alkisg> It requires a special program to go to a new version, and it's called do-release-upgrade
<alkisg> We already said that it's possible that the 16.10 might not run
<johnjay> i thought you meant for 17
<johnjay> i see now
<alkisg> So "the risk of going from 16.04 to 16.10", wouldn't that include the possibility of the kernel not running there?
<johnjay> so it's not like raspbian where there's the usual stable/testing/sid
<johnjay> kind of like safe/slightly risky/insanely risky
<alkisg> No, it's LTS, non-LTS, non-LTS, non-LTS, and then the LTS again, same cycle
<johnjay> so in general the non-LTSs wouldn't be safe for my situation
<alkisg> Testing and sid is similar to if you try to use 17.10 now, while it's not released yet
<johnjay> unless I found say a thread where someone said Hey I installed this specific release on my pi and it's fine
<alkisg> Right, and that's because ubuntu-mate hasn't released non -LTS versions
<alkisg> For other non-LTS releases, e.g. for plain Ubuntu, things would be much more stable
<alkisg> Because the devs there did do and support those releases
<alkisg> (10:20:07 πμ) alkisg: Right, and that's because ubuntu-mate hasn't released non -LTS versions ==> I mean for the rpi, of course
<johnjay> there is a ubuntu mate 16.10. is that non-LTS?
<alkisg> All Ubuntu 16.04 are LTS
<alkisg> All Ubuntu 16.10 are non-LTS
<alkisg> LTS is every two years, so 14.04, 16.04, 18.04 etc
<alkisg> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<johnjay> sorry it sounded to me like you said ubuntu Mate is only LTS releases
<johnjay> ah ok
<johnjay> didn't see your message
<johnjay> so the takeaway here is I could do do-release-upgrade if I wanted to
<johnjay> but as there is no non-LTS version checked for the pi, it might just break
<alkisg> Right
<johnjay> ok that makes more sense
<johnjay> i'm a debian user and I couldn't find good info from the ubuntu wiki or askubuntu
<johnjay> thanks for the clarification alkisg
<alkisg> np
<johnjay> I didn't even know projects like ubuntu-mate existed
<johnjay> i heard of like, kubuntu and lubuntu and such though
<alkisg> Each desktop environment has an ubuntu flavor for it
<johnjay> i see
<johnjay> is that related to Unity being tightly integrated into ubuntu?
<johnjay> whenever people talk about ubuntu unity always gets brought up i've found
<alkisg> Unity is no longer developed
<johnjay> ah ok.
<johnjay> i can't fathom why different desktop environments would need different releases
<alkisg> johnjay: you get a live cd. Which desktop environment do you want there?
<alkisg> LXDE? Then get the lubuntu live cd
<alkisg> MATE? Then get the mate live cd etc
<alkisg> You can't put all of them there, it would require 10 GB
<johnjay> good point
<johnjay> blu rays aren't exact standard
<alkisg> And 4 GB usb sticks are common :)
<johnjay> well anyways ima boot up ubuntu mate
<johnjay> if it crashes on me or something i'll be back here right away
<johnjay> well i'm pleased to say ubuntu-mate got my usb speakers working ootb
<webmind> nice
<johnjay> weechat is only 1.4 though
<johnjay> not sure how to upgrade individual packages unless through source
<johnjay> the weechat folks told me to add their repo but that sounded risky
<johnjay> nice mate terminal has framebuffer support built in
<alkisg> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<johnjay> so i can install ppa but not deb in ubuntu?
<alkisg> You can install ppa and deb, sure
<alkisg> PPAs are used to install *and update* .debs
<alkisg> While if you just install a .deb, you don't get updates
<johnjay> oh ok
<webmind> sometimes one can also use backports
<Guest49894> Hi! Is there on a later stage to encrypt the hole system, or must a start from scratch?
<webmind> if you want to encrypt the whole-system, it's best to do this from the start
<Guest49894> For example, if I purchase a Orion inklusive a Mate installation, do you think I am able to instruct them to encrypt to hole system and is there a possibilty to change the password later, for example with disks?
<Guest49894> Since I have to make the decision from the start, otherwise I have to purchase sole the machine and install Mate by myself! Since I will order to 2 disks may I run into problems, because I am new, but want change the system from Win to Ubuntu!
<webmind> tricky. I don't know how easy it is the change the password, but it should be possible
<webmind> I personally however would not trust a 3rd party to do the encrypted situation
<webmind> ubuntu-mate installation is fairly easy, but have not looked at how easy it is with encryption,I guess not very difficult
<touzi> hi
<touzi> pppp
<fileserver> Hi
<fileserver> Wait, before you ask why my name is fileserver that is because that is what I am using this rpi for
<johnjay> lol ok...
<johnjay> speaking of the rpi
<johnjay> i don't see a temperature widget for the panel
<johnjay> is there an easy way to add the output of a sh command to show up in bright green on the panel?
<johnjay> I know how to get my temperature from the command line
<rossi-mate> Hello guys, can anyone help me to upgrade my OS version?
<sixwheeledbeast> do-release-upgrade in terminal?
<rossi-mate> I'd just installed a ubuntu MATE 14.04, nothing done yet. Can i securely update with terminal?
<sixwheeledbeast> I don't see why not, is this a PC?
<johnjay> rossi-mate: that would upgrade you to 14.10
<johnjay> based on my limited understanding from alkisg trying to explain it to me
<rossi-mate> I'm using a Note. I saw that it will be upgraded to the next version. My question is, could update three times, to achieve the latest version?
<johnjay> well idk how true this is for the Note
<johnjay> but I'm on a pi and alkisg said if I upgraded the kernel might not even start
<johnjay> so idk how hardware supported your Note is
<rossi-mate> ok. Thanks guys.
<johnjay> i'm still having trouble getting the temperature on the panel
<johnjay> any ideas?
<johnjay> I have the bash command to fetch it if there's a way to display that on the taskbar
<atZrRar> hi I've a little trouble regarding caja file manager and didn't find any useful fix to it yet. There was a device connected physically to my PC that left some entries among those under ther computer:/// location (in particular, an ipod classic being flashed with rockbox/umsboot altogether) so the question is: how to get rid of these .drive entries, after the actual device is unplugged? gnome-disks always crashes btw when
<atZrRar> trying to eject or turn off those devices (they're listed there)
<atZrRar> also, I think that it has to do with gvfs somehow.. however, no idea how to unmount devices out of this one
<johnjay> caja file manager. is that from arch?
<deskwizard> johnjay: theres probably a way easier way than this, but you can use that bash cmd with a python indicator
<johnjay> deskwizard: ooh. how does that work
<Astro7467> @johnjay: not at a computer but in sw boutique there is a app (psensor?) that provides an indicator which may help. plus I think there is a panel indicator you can add as part of MATE
<johnjay> i already tried psensor didn't seem to work
<johnjay> yeah but idk what it is
<deskwizard> johnjay: the indicator is (quite rightly) called hardware sensor monitor.
<johnjay> lol ok
<johnjay> i don't know what the "right" name is for something like that
<deskwizard> see, I told you there was way easier ways than what I mentionned lol
<johnjay> i have mate-sensors-applet-common. but there's no option to add a temp module to the panel
<johnjay> ah ok i added hardware-sensor-monitor to the panel
<johnjay> but it says no sensors found. lol
<DarkPsydeLord> johnjay, so a missing lib somewhere
<johnjay> idk i googled and don't see any way to create my own mate applet
<DarkPsydeLord> then create your own conky
<johnjay> i have the temp already i just need to display it
<johnjay> what's a conky?
<DarkPsydeLord> lemme see if i have an image somewhere
<johnjay> is this that one that overlays on the desktop?
<johnjay> as opposed to appearing in the taskbar?
<DarkPsydeLord> https://ptpb.pw/68rt.png
<DarkPsydeLord> i dont recall what i was doing that day but theres a good img of my conky script
<johnjay> hmm ok so it is an overlay
<johnjay> i'd rather have a panel applet since that's what i have
<johnjay> but if there's no other way...
<DarkPsydeLord> do you have lm-sensors installed?
<johnjay> yes 3.4.0-2
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm
<DarkPsydeLord> https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-sensors-applet
<DarkPsydeLord> theres the source of the applet
<DarkPsydeLord> as you asked how to create your own
<johnjay> alright I have conky running and I'm editing the config file
<johnjay> ah ok thanks DarkPsydeL
<johnjay> would i need to recompile or just put my script somewhere?
<DarkPsydeLord> in conky?
<johnjay> no for making my own mate applet
<johnjay> i'm asking would i need to recompile mate-desktop or something
<DarkPsydeLord> na just the applet
<DarkPsydeLord> recompile the whole DE will be nonsense
<DarkPsydeLord> also i dont think theres any need to recompile the applet since you are modding only the behaviour and where the info is coming from
<DarkPsydeLord> just a restart will made the trick
<johnjay> well it's linux so i'm used to that kind of thing
<johnjay> trying to build mpv now lol actually
<johnjay> alright i got conky working and showing my CPU temps
<deskwizard> johnjay: as I said, you can make a mate applet with python, theres tutorials and all, I'd help more but that's all I managed to do :P
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-07
<mate|73029> Can anyone point me to where I can find out how to disable the desktop from loading?  I basically want to make it into a server os with occasional need to launch the gui.  Thanks.
<Kyros> sudo systemctl disable lightdm
<mate|73029> I'll give that a try.  Thanks!
<gatesr> NOOB question:  I want to set up automount in the fstab but the syntax is not working with Ubuntu Mate 16.04 (on ARM -- raspiberry pi 3)
<gatesr> can some one give me a 'working' example of cifs automount for the fstab file?
<mate|82931> Hello! I want to disallow button "Close windows" by right-click on the window in the taskbar? How-to do it?
<admins> никак не подключить bluetooth колонку , раньше проблем не было .помогите  .please
<admins> проблемы с продключением  блютуз кололнки
<alkisg> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<alkisg> !en
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<atZrRar> hello again
<stacksloth> hello
<Newbie83> How do I set a shortcut to screenshot a selected area?
<Jack_Sparrow__> You want the area pre selected ?
<Jack_Sparrow__> I added a screenshot icon to my panel
<atZrRar> so, i'm still curious how to safely eject those "dead" devices from my system without the need for a reboot.. anyone?
<khw> In upgrading to 1.18.0, the icon for opening a terminal changed to be the green icon that looks kind of like ">)"  where the r-paren is more like a reversed C.  How do I get the correct icon
<atZrRar> usually, u right click on that entry, select properties, then choose the icon..
<atZrRar> well, or maybe, u'll have to set a different gtk-theme even - or edit this within the theme itself
<khw> atZrRar, thank.  Looking at properties, the dialog box that shows up has the correct icon.
<atZrRar> khw, oh okay.. so, the app itself has wrong one? can't help on with that then, sry
<jnewt_> can't figure out how to get my usb disks to auto mount when i plug them in.  i get an icon for /dev/sdb, and can sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mount/point , but can't click on the icon or use the disk without mounting it myself from the cli
<johnr> I have a question regarding a wireless mouse
<johnr> When I installed Raspbian there was a fix to the sluggish mouse. In Ubuntu this line was missing. So what do I have to do to fix this? Any ideas? Thanks
<johnjay> you're on a raspbery pi?
<johnjay> damn i only started using mine last week and suddenly it seems like pi users are everywhere
<johnr> yes pi3
<johnjay> i guess i'm not the only cheap bastard in the universe
<johnjay> or hobbyist
<johnjay> do you know what a jetson tk1 is?
<johnr> just a hobbyist here. No i do not know jetson tk1
<chivoxxx> Hello
<chivoxxx> Could someone help me?
<chivoxxx> Ubuntu 16.04
<johnjay> nice to meet you Ubuntu16.04
<mate|6695> Hello i just did chmod 777 to /. a really really stupid thing
<calfret> Hello
<mate|6695> And my ubuntu is now not really responding just have a terminal opened and working
<mate|6695> Is it possible to fix this mess?
<chivoxxx> Mine does not want it in graphical mode and the tty user does not take it
<calfret> what seems to be going on chivoxxx?
<chivoxxx> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvVQ6G3DlUl
<chivoxxx> Can i modify that file for windows?
<calfret> I don't know, sorry
<chivoxxx> What is the location of the file /.profile in ubuntu?
<Astro7467> aways at $HOME (or ~)
<chivoxxx> Thanks you !
<chivoxxx> If you can modify the file. External hard drive connected by usb windows 7 editing from sublime text
<oterrivel> hello
<oterrivel> could somebody suggest a xml editor for mate? pluma is not working, the encoding might be windows-like?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-08
<biotim> oterrivel: XML copy editor is decent, can be found in the repos   http://xml-copy-editor.sourceforge.net/
<jamc> Hola hay alguien ahi?
<jamc> Hi, is there anybody there?
<jamc> Hola, me puedes ayudar?
<johnjay> hola como esta usteded
<z12221z> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "zesty" 17.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6200U CPU @ 2.30GHz (2.40GHz) • Memory: Physical: 948.8 MiB Total (485.7 MiB Free) Swap: 925.0 MiB Total (917.1 MiB Free) • Storage: 6.7 GB / 22.2 GB (15.5 GB Free) • VGA: VMware SVGA II Adapter @ Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge • Uptime: 7m 39s
<z12221z> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "zesty" 17.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6200U CPU @ 2.30GHz (2.40GHz) • Memory: Physical: 948.8 MiB Total (485.7 MiB Free) Swap: 925.0 MiB Total (917.1 MiB Free) • Storage: 6.7 GB / 22.2 GB (15.5 GB Free) • VGA: VMware SVGA II Adapter @ Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge • Uptime: 7m 44s
<alkisg> Very interesting... ah, no, it isn't. :)
<sergiodriss> hol
<johnjay> pluma... lol ubuntu mate was originally from argentina right?
<KTrad> I think the original developer was
<johnjay> wikipedia said something like that. maybe i misinterpreted
<johnjay> it made it sound like ubuntu-mate is mainly a spanish language project
<KTrad> Run by people that mostly speak english now I believe
<johnjay> eh damn cultural appropriators
<johnjay> you start a small thing on github and soon enough it's taken over by a crowd
<KTrad> lol
<TomD62> Hello all.
<TomD62> I've just installed amd-gpu on my old laptop and after rebooting Ive found that I cannot use my touchpad or keyboard
<TomD62> Can anyone help me?
<Akuli> do you have the usb stick that you installed ubuntu mate from?
<Akuli> or any linux usb stick
<TomD62> I don't but I could possibly grab a new one.
<Akuli> ok, do that and boot from it
<TomD62> What would be my next steps from there?
<Akuli> we'll boot from the stick and chroot to your system
<Akuli> so we'll be running the kernel and gui and everything from the stick, but / will be your hard drive
<Akuli> then we can just apt remove amd-gpu or whatever
<Akuli> hmm maybe we don't even need a chroot
<Akuli> might be easier with a chroot, and we can be sure that it works
<TomD62> Hey sorry, my phone locked. Just setting up the Ubuntu Mate usb in a bit. Cheers for this
<Akuli> ok :)
<Akuli> some instructions http://termbin.com/4u11
<TomD62> Cheers!
<TomD62> Once I've removed amd-gpu will I have to reinstall Radeon?
<Akuli> TomD62, i don't know, maybe someone else knows
<Akuli> if it doesn't work you can always come back and chroot again
<Akuli> you need to get internet working in the chroot if you install stuff though... well others know how to help with that
<TomD62> Thanks.
<TomD62> My god. This downloaded is estimated to be an hour and I believe it. How could I be so stupid. The laptop wont even use a usb keyboard either
<Akuli> maybe we don't need that
<TomD62> I'm downloading the 64bit LTS, is that alright?
<Akuli> doesn't matter, any linux iso will do
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> i'm sure we can find something more minimal too
<Akuli> do you have another computer or something to connect here while you're doing something to the computer?
<TomD62> I've got this windows10 laptop that I'm borrowing for a moment
<Akuli> ok, are you connected here with that now?
<TomD62> No but I can switch to that now that you mention it. More convenient than my phone
<TomD62> Brb
<TomD626> Ta-Da
<KTrad> why not try like tiny core?
<Akuli> great :D
<Akuli> KTrad, i'm thinking of the init=/bin/bash hack
<Akuli> TomD626, reboot the linux laptop and hold down left shift while it boots
<KTrad> oh ok
<Akuli> KTrad, maybe it won't work, we
<Akuli> KTrad, maybe it won't work, we'll see
<KTrad> I just figured if you needed a super light live distro tiny core is only several megabytes and will do what you need
<TomD626> oohoho Ir for me to the grub boot menu
<Akuli> great
<Akuli> now highlight the ubuntu but don't press enter
<Akuli> press e like edit
<TomD626> done
<Akuli> go down with arrow keys, one of the lines starts with linux
<TomD626> yup
<Akuli> go to its end, if it ends with \ go to end of next line
<Akuli> add a space, then init=/bin/bash
<Akuli> there are a couple different ways to continue from here, i think ctrl+x is one way
<TomD626> hmm it looks like      e-86\
<Akuli> yes
<Akuli> go to end of next line
<TomD626> but then it continues on another line with abi-03f0f.........
<Akuli> oh
<Akuli> just go to the end of the first line
<Akuli> it'll jump to the next line
<Akuli> the \ means that the line is too long to fit on the screen, so it's in two pieces
<TomD626> right
<Akuli> do you have init=/bin/bash at the end now?
<TomD626> yup
<Akuli> i think you need to press ctrl+x
<TomD626> yeah done
<Akuli> it should boot into a really minimal terminal
<TomD626> alright I'm in
<TomD626> class
<Akuli> type in something like echo hello
<Akuli> does it work?
<TomD626> yeah, this is brilliant
<Akuli> great
<Akuli> from now on, "$ something" means "type something and press enter"
<TomD626> okidoki
<Akuli> $ mount -o remount /
<Akuli> you shouldn't get any errors
<TomD626> yup, done
<Akuli> $ apt remove amd-gpu
<Akuli> i'm amazed if this actually works
<TomD626> unable to locate package am-gpu
<TomD626> amd*
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> how did you install it?
<KTrad> might not be the name of the package
<KTrad> can you type amd  and just tab to complete?
<TomD626> hmmm indeed. I'll try and check my search history on my phone
<Akuli> i think tab completion should work here
<TomD626> yeah tab completion worke
<Akuli> there's an apt log too
<Akuli> if you want to read it, $ less /var/log/apt/history.log
<Akuli> you can press q to get out of that
<TomD626> oh god. Yeah that's an extensive log
<Akuli> the newest things are at the bottom
<Akuli> if your laptop has an end key, press that to jump to bottom
<TomD626> here we go. I installed xserver-xorg-core
<TomD626> and it removed a load of stuff
<TomD626> because I'm a moron.
<Akuli> oh well
<Akuli> i wonder if we could set up an internet connection from here
<TomD626> Sorry I told the laptop to reboot while I went to grab food, so I got my wires crossed there.
<Akuli> probably not on systemd, would be really straight-forward with sysvinit
<KTrad> yea not sure how to do that from systemd
<TomD626> well ping isn't working at least.
 * KTrad googles
<Akuli> if it's possible it's probably not documented
<KTrad> hold on
<Akuli> on sysvinit i would just run "/etc/init.d/networking start"
<TomD626> worked
<Akuli> the networking start?
<Akuli> if it did
<Akuli> then thats weird
<TomD626> it outputted * Configurig network interfaces
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> maybe it did work then
<Akuli> $ ping www.google.com
<TomD626> ah, uknown host still
<Akuli> is your internet wifi or a cable?
<Akuli> or mobile broadband?
<TomD626> I could move to the router for Ethernet
<TomD626> I'm guessing wifi might not be working at the moment?
<Akuli> yes
<Akuli> i have no idea how to get wifi to work
<Akuli> but ethernet may work
<Akuli> you can also try $ /etc/init.d/networking restart
<TomD626> move to ethernet
<TomD626> Waiting on orders
<TomD626> still unknown host for google sadly
<KTrad> from what I read
<KTrad> one sec let me find the page again
<TomD626> No worries
<Akuli> KTrad, i need to go now, try to figure out something :)
<TomD626> Thanks for the help Akuli!
<Akuli> i think we need internet for downloading whatever was removed
<TomD626> yeah i'm connected via Ethernet so hopefully we can get something downloaded
<Akuli> KTrad, if the internet will work, you can easily get TomD626's log:   nc termbin.com 9999 < /var/whateveridontremember
<KTrad> you need to copy /etc/resolve.conf to /mnt/etc/resolve.conf for it to use DNS
<Akuli> KTrad, this is the init=bash hack
<Akuli> not chroot
<KTrad> oh yea
<Akuli> anyway you know what you're doing
<KTrad> forgot about that lol
<KTrad> I'll try
<Akuli> there are other advanced people too :) i'll be back tomorrow
<KTrad> TomD626: try running telinit 2
<KTrad> that should take you to multi-user with networking mode
<TomD626> Hey, it says Couldn't find alternative telinit implemtation to spawn
<KTrad> oh cause systemd
<KTrad> systemctl isolate multi-user.target
<KTrad> that should take you to what was runlevel 2
<TomD626> Sadly - "Failed to connect to bus: no such file or directory
<KTrad> grr
<TomD626> Yeah sorry about this. Catastrophe.
<KTrad> try it with sudo
<TomD626> same sadly
<KTrad> I really hate systemd
<TomD626> Haha, yeah it feels like I'm prolonging the inevitable
<deskwizard> yeah just get your files and wipe the thing already :P
<TomD626> So how would I go about doing that?
<KTrad> one more idea
<KTrad> cd /etc/systemd/system
<TomD626> All I really need to do is grab a novel Ive been writing, and then I'm ready to start afresh
<deskwizard> live cd/usb + something to shove it on
<KTrad> if that is the case just use a USB to cp it
<KTrad> will be a lot easier
<deskwizard> or boot from live cd, email to yourself
<TomD626> well, I could copy to my usb and then stick it on this laptop I'm on now
<TomD626> so cd to it's location, then cp to the usb?
<KTrad> yea probably have to manually mount it though
<TomD626> qwll
<TomD626> well*
<KTrad> or the other option is to change the default target ubuntu boots to to multi-user reboot once at terminal uninstall what you did  and reinstall everything else then change the default target back and in theory that should work
<TomD626> cd'ing to my home folder I've found my user folder - but inside it is "Acces Your Private Data" which is not a directory, and README
<TomD626> I'm told that it's been unmounted to protect my data
<KTrad> boot up a live disk
<deskwizard> you'll need a mate boot disk anyway...
<TomD626> Okidoki
<KTrad> yup
<TomD626> Alright lets do this.
<deskwizard> once your booted there, the world is you canvas, as long as the world is that computer and the canvas is the GUI
<deskwizard> s/you/your
<TomD626> That's a world I want to live in.
<KTrad> I want to live in a world that I have a job that doesn't require me to use photoshop. So I can finally nuke OSX on this powerbook and install Linux/BSD
<johnjay> KTrad: you can dual boot.
<deskwizard> ^
<johnjay> or something
<KTrad> I do have it dualbooted
<deskwizard> something is even better ;)
<KTrad> But I want to nuke the OSX partition for good
<johnjay> isn't there a way to alt-tab between operating systems with like VT-x or something?
<KTrad> On powerpc?
<deskwizard> just for my own personal lolz, what photoshop version runs on that?
<KTrad> Computer has a 1.5GHz PowerPC G4 and 2GB of ram. The 64mb video card is the real killer though
<KTrad> CS1 - 4 will
<deskwizard> Oh okay, didnt think it went that high, cool :)
<KTrad> Technically CS4 doesn't support anything less than a G5
<KTrad> but it works just fine
<KTrad> I use CS2 though as it is the only copy I legally own
<TomD626> Wow, how old is that?
<KTrad> 2005 is when CS2 came out
<KTrad> Opens up CS6 documents just fine though surprisingly enough
<KTrad> If I could find a copy of CS3 though I'd be happier because then at least I could get off of OSX 10.4.11
<KTrad> 10.5.8 is a nicer OS overall but CS2 will not run on it for some reason
 * KTrad shrugs
<johnjay> KTrad: i still have ptsd from the last time I tried using a mac
<KTrad> why's that?
<johnjay> Downloaded xcode, took hours. Then it wouldn't compile hello world.
<KTrad> If it was post 10.7 I can understand
<johnjay> Asked around on forums and tinkered with it for hours
<KTrad> yea xcode is a joke
<johnjay> Finally I figured out I had downloaded a version for the newer 10.11 or something
<johnjay> and it wouldn't work on 10.10 unless i went into some random config menu and changed a release target
<KTrad> Honestly my biggest issue with OSX (besides it being proprietary crap) is that they still haven't gotten multiple monitors right since they broke them in 10.7 and the maximise button takes you to a new desktop completely it is so stupid
<KTrad> cya
<KTrad> gotta go
<TomD626> Thanks for the help KTrad
<ubuntu-mate> he's not here!
<TomD626> HE'S HERE IN SPIRIT
<ubuntu-mate> yeah.. hovering above us
<TomD626> So, once I've created this LTS live image, I should be able to boot into my laptop? Hopefully?
<ubuntu-mate> how do you boot it burn it on CD?
<TomD626> used rufus and popped it on a usb
<ubuntu-mate> cool
<ubuntu-mate> you know there's a boot program that can boot ISO files strait from the HD!
<TomD626> Gorram it.
<ubuntu-mate> what?
<TomD626> Nevermind, Firefly reference.
<TomD626> I've fired it up now. So hopefully touchpad and keyboard is working.
<johnjay> i guess i have to watch Firefly again
<johnjay> only show joss whedon made that was any good.
<ubuntu-mate> and i don't know what is firefly but there are fireworks at 4th of july!
<TomD626> Hmm, okay so I'm given the option to install Ubuntu mate or Try Ubuntu Mate
<TomD626> Will I be able to access my files at all using this?
<ubuntu-mate> you meen using the program that boots ISO fro HD?
<ubuntu-mate> it seems that every one i talk to runs away...
<johnjay> no we're here.
<johnjay> watching. waiting for the moment to strike
<johnjay> with some internet regulations! muahaha
<ubuntu-mate> oh that's good
<johnjay> it's funny i was in another channel arguing about what the official spec said
<johnjay> but on ubuntu there isn't really any spec
<johnjay> so... you can't ever really win an argument about something
<TomD626666> So just to recap - I accidentally uninstalled a load of packages by installing x.org core package or something?
<ubuntu-mate> say does anyone here understands in javascript?
<TomD626666> Upon rebooting I had no use of Mouse or Keyboard
<TomD626666> So now I've popped Ubuntu Mate on a USB and wish to know how I can fix the situation
<johnjay> TomD626666: did you use dist-upgrade?
<ubuntu-mate> well i'm going
<TomD626666> Nah I used apt-get install and installed something like x.org.core or something.
<johnjay> apt-get install shouldn't remove packages
<johnjay> only dist-upgrade does
<TomD626666> sorry, it removed files. Asked if I wanted to install and remove things in the process. Naively I said yes.
<johnjay> i don't think apt-get does that
<johnjay> unless i'm mistaken
<johnjay> were you using apt-get or an xorg installer?
<TomD626666> apt-get
<TomD626666> I'll try and find the command, one momento
<johnjay> ok i just checked. apt-get does indeed remove packages
<johnjay> but only if you tell it to do so by appending a '-' to the package name
<johnjay> that's using "install"
<TomD626666> Hmm I must have done that
<johnjay> if you use "upgrade" then it says under no circumstances will it do that
<johnjay> i think there is a log file
<johnjay> do you have a file in /var/log/apt?
<johnjay> i'm assuming you're on ubuntu-mate?
<TomD626666> Yeah I checked early, I'm currently tinkering but I'll try and grab it for you
<johnjay> by the way I tried installing and then removing a package and that shows up in my log file
<johnjay> so you could try cat /var/log/apt/history.log | grep Remove
<johnjay> and see if you recognize anything
<TomD626666> Trying to start up in recovery mode, hoping to grab some files and maybe just start from fresh
<TomD626666> It's getting late and eyes hurt.
<johnjay> what are you on, a pc or a raspberry pi?
<johnjay> i'm on a pi and seems like a bunch of people are suddenly
<TomD626666> I'm currently on a Windows10 laptop trying to fix an Ubuntu MATE laptop
<TomD626666> Feels bad..
<TomD626666> So it's hung on start up at "Started Update UTMP about System Runlevel Changes" which after a quick google seems to be related to my initial problem
<TomD626666> Pretty sure the thing I installed was something like install xserver-xorg-video-amd
<TomD626666> or xserver-xorg-core
<johnjay> ah ok
<johnjay> well i got to go but i would check that history.log file
<johnjay> see what you removed and try to install it
<TomD626666> cheers
<TomD626666> Weellll I'm admitting defeat
<TomD626666> Thank you for all the help everyone
<johnjay> does anybody know a good list of packages to install?
<johnjay> the default of ubuntu and debian doesn't even come with emacs
<johnjay> i'm thinking about making an install script that just auto installs stuff
<vagner> oii
<johnjay> i mean vim wasn't even installed. come on
<johnjay> oh my god
<johnjay> i think i'm a genius
<johnjay> go to askubuntu.com. type in the search box "apt get install XYZ"
<johnjay> and you will get the apt get command you need highlighted
<johnjay> YES
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-09
<big_duck> Anybody remember when antivirus used to break caja?  Happened to me now with latest distro...  I tried all the usual stuff.  Who knows what actually happened to caja and what to do to fix it?
<hector> hi
<hector> what's new
<johnjay> is it possible my system apt get is malfunctioning?
<johnjay> some files in a source folder were randomly assigned to groups 'root root'
<johnjay> and I had some weird permission problems with icecast package
<johnjay> it was a source folder i downloaded so it doesn't make sense for it to be unreadable
<johnjay> i read them fine yesterday as normal user
<johnjay> er wrote i mean
<alkisg> What do you mean "source folder"?
<alkisg> Apt handles binary packages, not source code...
<johnjay> well to clarify
<johnjay> I downloaded separate from apt a git repository with git clone
<johnjay> and was running the build script inside it
<johnjay> and when i saw it needed libraries or whatever I installed them with sudo apt-get install
<johnjay> possibly inside that very source dir
<johnjay> and now today when I go to build it suddenly says ERROR cannot write FETCH_HEAD
<johnjay> and I do an -ls -l and sure enough now it's owned by root. but not the files around it. @_@
<alkisg> apt doesn't touch your current dir
<alkisg> So it's completely unrelated to the issue you mention
<alkisg> Seek elsewhere for what caused it
<johnjay> well files don't just change ownership by themselves
<alkisg> Right, so I'm pointing you to another direction to search, because apt isn't to blame there
<johnjay> and I also had problems with apt installing nginx and icecast
<alkisg> What problems?
<johnjay> with icecast it worked out of the box on debian
<johnjay> but on ubuntu here it just gave me all these wierd problems
<johnjay> to the point that now I can run it as a normal user but not as sudo because it won't let you
<johnjay> but i can't start it as a service and some of its files were also owned by root
<johnjay> so I'm just speculating there's a connection between apt and these problems
<johnjay> maybe apt is randomly changing ownership of files to root because I run it as root
<alkisg> apt is supposed to be ran as root
<johnjay> exactly
<alkisg> apt doesn't change ownership of files
<johnjay> ok
<alkisg> Accept those so that you can pinpoint the real issue more easily
<alkisg> sudo apt install debsums
<alkisg> sudo debsums -s
<johnjay> well i have no idea where to start
<alkisg> Run those. They will check that all packages and files are appropriate
<alkisg> Because if you manually have installed things and broken your system, you'll need to reinstall it
<alkisg> You're not supposed to manually install things over the files that are managed by apt
<johnjay> debsum checks all installed packages  md5?
<johnjay> cool
<alkisg> Yes
<johnjay> that's weird. when a package is installed doesn't that just mean it copies the files?
<johnjay> so like. how does it know /etc/default/icecast2 matches the original deb package it came from?
<alkisg> I'm not sure what you're asking there
<alkisg> apt has information and md5sums etc for all the packages in your system
<alkisg> dpkg -S /path/to/file => show which package ships that file
<alkisg> dpkg -L package-name => list the files that a package ships
<johnjay> right.
<johnjay> so what i mean is
<johnjay> does it assemble a deb file from those packages and check that
<johnjay> or like, does the system store the deb file or how does that work
<alkisg> .deb files are downloaded in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<alkisg> They are unpacked in the file system, /usr, /etc etc etc
<alkisg> dpkg stores information for everything in /var/lib/dpkg/
<alkisg> So, it knows which files belong to which package, which packages are installed, what the md5sums are etc
<alkisg> .deb files are not _created_ at any time locally; only by developers and then put to repositories
<johnjay> holy crap there are a ton of deb files in that folder you said
<johnjay> that seems like something that would get deleted to save space or something
<alkisg> The command for this is `apt clean` and it's properly documented
<johnjay> ah ok
<johnjay> hmm well it complained about mate-optimus and phoronix-test-suite
<johnjay> the latter failed while I was updating it with an install script
<johnjay> nothing else
<alkisg> Nice, that means that /usr, /etc are fine. So any issues you have would be related to either /home/johnjay, or to /var/www/<wherever you have your program data>, or to bugs in the programs themselves
<alkisg> Start by reporting the exact messages of the errors you see
<johnjay> what is /var/www?
<johnjay> the web server?
<alkisg> Yes, just as an example
<alkisg> I mean in general "wherever your programs put their data"
<johnjay> ah ok
<johnjay> with icecast i had problems getting it to just run after installing
<johnjay> but it would be hard to report exact error messages anywhere
<johnjay> like I would do sudo service icecast2 start
<johnjay> and then it wouldn't start
<johnjay> and like, do I check $? or netstat or how does that work you know
<alkisg> Good reports include phrases like:
<alkisg> "I'm running : service icecast start; ps aux|grep icecast" and I see no results. How do I troubleshoot that?
<alkisg> But not "yesterday I tried to run icecast and failed, but I'm not near the pc now, so I can't test whatever you'd like me to test now"
<johnjay> ah ok
<johnjay> well i'm going to apt-get upgrade and then troubleshoot tomorrow
<johnjay> thanks for the tips!
<alkisg> np
<Kenzo> hey guys, can someone please explain how i am meant to report bugs?
<ouroumov> Hello Kenzo
<Kenzo> Hey
<ouroumov> Kenzo, if you know the package that is affected by the bug, you can use the command: ubuntu-bug name_of_package
<ouroumov> You will need a launchpad account
<ouroumov> If you don't know the package, you can report on launchpad against ubuntu-mate, and triaging will be done by someone
<Kenzo> Ok, i don't know which package is affected, the display preferences on the external monitor don't work on my system. would i just need to explain this on launchpad?
<ouroumov> Yes, and you should also provide as much information as possible about your setup (Version of Ubuntu MATE, version of MATE Desktop, whether you've installed special stuff such as a newer kernel, the brand of displays you're using, the output of "inxi -CG")
<ouroumov> Kenzo, and of course give more details on the actual bug, don't go writing "It doesn't work", explain how it doesn't work.
<Kenzo> ah ok thanks ouromov
<ouroumov> yw
<johnjay> hmm my x server won't start i think and i'm at a console prompt right now
<johnjay> any ideas?
<johnjay> my /xorg.0.log says no screens found
<johnjay> when I type  startx it fails with xinit: giving up, unable to connect to x server: connection refused, server error
<Akuli> has the system worked before?
<johnjay> like, last  night it did
<johnjay> so yes
<Akuli> oh are you the guy i helped yesterday?
<johnjay> which guy. there were a couple
<Akuli> i needed to leave at one point
<johnjay> i'm the guy on a raspberry pi trying to get conky displaying weather
<Akuli> you had the laptop with driver issues and a windows laptop you borrowed right?
<johnjay> if that helps
<Akuli> hmm
<johnjay> oh no that's someone else
<Akuli> ok not the same guy
<Akuli> did you do anything before it broke?
<johnjay> yeah several things.
<johnjay> i was building a project and also removing nginx and another package
<johnjay> oh shit
<johnjay> the system froze due to overheating and i rebooted it
<johnjay> it might be toast. :(
<Akuli> maybe you just removed some important part of x?
<Akuli> check your apt log
<Akuli> $ less /var/log/apt/history.log
<johnjay> hmm. paste.ubuntu.com/24817048
<johnjay> there is something in the log about removing xserver-xorg files
<johnjay> but i don't know what it means
<johnjay> i vaguely remember installing gnome-desktop just to see if it would wokr
<johnjay> when it asked me to configure it I chose lightdm or something. but i thought i rebooted before
<Akuli> wait which line?
<johnjay> eh. the last one.
<johnjay> it doesn't say Remove: xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-16.04:armhf?
<Akuli> weird
<Akuli> at least you can install mate-desktop-environment and hope it works :)
<johnjay> er is that a package?
<Akuli> yes
<Akuli> $ sudo apt install mate-desktop-environment
<Akuli> at least it is on this ubuntu mate 14.04
<johnjay> i have both ubuntu-mate-desktop and mate-desktop in my repo
<johnjay> 16.04 xenial
<johnjay> er mate-desktop-environment
<johnjay> oh yeah and mate-desktop
<johnjay> lol confusing
<johnjay> so mate-desktop-environment the metapackage one is the one i want?
<johnjay> ok i'm doing that
<johnjay> as well as installing the vesa thing cause that sounds like it might matter
<Akuli> probably a good idea
<Akuli> let's see if it works
<johnjay> well i installed fbi
<johnjay> so now i can view images in the console at least
<johnjay> hopefully someone makes a youtube viewer for the console using the framebuffer. :D
<johnjay> ok brb rebooting
<Akuli> you don't need to
<Akuli> lol
<hector_> o/
<vj1234> hi iam new to ubuntu
<Akuli> hi :)
<vj1234> i'm finding very difficult in configuring deluge bit-torrent client in my laptop
<vj1234> could someone pls help me
<Akuli> what do you want to configure to it?
<vj1234> it says not connected.. when i click on it .. connection manager window opens up
<Akuli> it's been a while since i used deluge
<Akuli> someone else probably knows more
<vj1234> ohh
<vj1234> so which one do you use ?
<Akuli> deluge just works for me when i need to torrent ubuntu isos or something
<Akuli> i haven't touched any settings
<vj1234> could any experts .. help me on deluge -> connection manager settings
<Akuli> wait for 15 minutes or so, if nobody responds there are other places you can ask help on too :)
<Akuli> do something else while waiting
<vj1234> ok thank you akuli
<Akuli> if nobody responds, type this here: /join #ubuntu
<Akuli> you'll end up in a bigger ubuntu support channel
<Akuli> actually you can go there now :)
<vj1234> okies thank you
<vj1234> :/join #ubuntu
<Akuli> without :
<vj1234> got it
<vj1234> thanks a lot
<Akuli> ok :)
<Akuli> vj1234, seems like #ubuntu requires registering on freenode :( these instructions seem to be ok:  /msg nickserv help register
<Akuli> be careful not to put anything before the / when typing a password
<vj1234> sure thank you Akuli
<Akuli> actually
<Akuli> /join #deluge
<Akuli> lol there's a channel just for deluge
<Akuli> vj1234, no need to register anywhere
<vj1234> okies
<johnjay> lol damn
<johnjay> ok i checked the hd cable and tried raspbian, they both worked fine
<johnjay> but now when I try my ubuntu-mate sd card I can't even get a grub screen or anything
<johnjay> no video, zip
<johnjay> is there a way I can mount the sd card in my usb drive and enable grub or something
<Akuli> johnjay, i know how to do that on a desktop ubuntu
<Akuli> no idea about raspberry pis
<johnjay> well. let me check. what file should I look for, /boot/grub?
<Akuli> i really have no idea how their grubs work
<Akuli> on a desktop i would mount and chroot
<Akuli> usually i'm too lazy to look up which things i should mount (/proc, /run and some others) so i just follow error messages :D
<johnjay> hmm
<johnjay> i can't cd into some directly because permissions?
<johnjay> ah ok
<johnjay> well there is a grub folder but it seems to be unused
<johnjay> just has a grubenv file in it
<Akuli> $ sudo -i
<Akuli> no more permission stuff :)
<johnjay> haha
<johnjay> well let's see
<johnjay> i have 4 folders
<johnjay> PI_BOOT which contains some stuff
<Akuli> like i said
<Akuli> i have no idea how this works
<johnjay> PI_ROOT which contains the system (/mnt, /home, etc)
<johnjay> a SETTINGS folder and a SETTINGS1 folder
<johnjay> in SETTINGS1/noob.conf it just has 4 lines. one says to boot to partition 6. another says display mode 0
<johnjay> ah ok well just thought maybe it was similar
<johnjay> since it's still a ubuntu-mate image
<johnjay> i think i installed xserver-xorg-video something
<Akuli> i guess the boot loader stuff is quite different
<johnjay> so i think that what caused it to stop
<johnjay> but now i can't do anything
<johnjay> keyboard input doesn't work.  holding shift. nothing
<Jack_Sparrow__> Running around using sudo rights is a BAD IDEA
<johnjay> i still see the kernel bootup messages and the ubuntu mate logo for a second
<johnjay> then blank screen
<johnjay> nothing
<johnjay> keyboard won't even light up
<Akuli> Jack_Sparrow__, depends on which programs you run, but yeah avoid it if you don't feel ok with it
<johnjay> >says to avoid bad ideas
<johnjay> >name is Jack_Sparrow
<Akuli> lol
<johnjay> anyway Akuli I still have the orig ubuntu mate image so i can reinstall it
<johnjay> is there a way to use gparted or something to partition the sd card into 2 halves so i have a backup partition?
<johnjay> i mean maybe the sd card is toast, i'm not even sure how i would check that
<Akuli> i have no idea
<Jack_Sparrow__> johnjay, are you trying to have one of those partitions bootable.. then no
<johnjay> well that might be nice
<johnjay> but i was thinking also like what they have on windows
<johnjay> where you have a tiny restore partition
<johnjay> and from that you can restore the system
<Jack_Sparrow__> Gparted will partition a drive
<johnjay> can I use it with the drive mounted as usb
<johnjay> and just unzip the image or whatever from the backup partition to the main one?
<johnjay> or better resize the broken partition i have now so I can add a backup one lol
<Jack_Sparrow__> johnjay, I have a /  root   , /home/jack/Desktop   and   /media/UserData
<Jack_Sparrow__> I slide a fresh install right under my desktop.  If something is on my Desktop, it is safe.  Keeps my life simple
<Jack_Sparrow__> Full install in 15 minutes and my icons are still on my Desktop
<johnjay> not sure what you mean but sounds goood
<johnjay> *good
<Jack_Sparrow__> Time for lunch.. cya
<johnjay> heh
<johnjay> well Akuli i realize this isn't your area
<johnjay> but what do you think i should do next
<Akuli> i'd probably try rewriting the sd card
<Akuli> brb
<johnjay> keep troubleshooting or just reformat the sd card or try and do some kind of hardware read/write test on the sd card?
<gabriel_> a
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-10
<johnjay> hmm. does linux or ubuntu have a standard way of backing up to a second partition
<johnjay> or do I just sort of use gparted and clone it or something?
<heisenberg> hello all GSW!
<enkeyz000> hello guys
<enkeyz000> just installed ubuntu mate and wanted to use compiz, but when I click to a panel, the whole desktop became unresponsive
<enkeyz000> for a minute
<alejandro> hi
<alejandro> new in ubuntu mate
<alkisg> Hello
<enkeyz000> I dont understand, why compiz included, when its not working with mate-panel
<enkeyz000> can somebody help me with my problem
<enkeyz000> https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-panel/issues/249
<enkeyz000> looks like they fixed it git
<enkeyz000> but when will I able to use this
<enkeyz> hello guys: I have same problem like this guy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1611797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1611797 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Can't click opened windows" [High,Fix released]
<enkeyz> Using Ubuntu MATE 17.04
<enkeyz> looks like, that "fix" didn't fix anyting
<alkisg> Use the preselected window manager then, and a stable LTS version :)
<enkeyz> neither of them working
<alkisg> Marco and 16.04 work fine here
<enkeyz> I have rx 480 which have problems with 16.04 and 16.10
<alkisg> Does it work with marco --no-composite?
<alkisg> You can also use the x-staging ppa
<alkisg> To get updated drivers and xorg for 16.04
<enkeyz> with no compositor I get screen tearing and buggy interfaces
<alkisg> Screen tearing where? E.g. vlc works better without a compositor
<alkisg> Buggy interfaces where?
<alkisg> And, tearing is still better than a non-working DE
<alkisg> Until better drivers land for your card...
<enkeyz> did you read the bug description?
<alkisg> No, I read what you said yesterday
<enkeyz> it says it got fixed
<enkeyz> then read it
<alkisg> OK, I read it
<alkisg> It's not the first time that someone has the same symptoms of a "fixed" bug
<alkisg> It happens 100 times per day
<alkisg> It might mean it's not properly fixed, or that you're affected by a different bug with the same symptoms
<alkisg> In any case, you're supposed to comment on the bug report with your findings
<enkeyz> done
<alkisg> The person that fixed it, alberts, isn't using mate, if you're hoping to find him here
<enkeyz> but really: how can I have the same issue: can't click on unfocused windows, when he says, it's fixed
<alkisg> enkeyz: btw, 17.04 doesn't include the fix
<alkisg> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=compiz
<alkisg> zesty (x11): 	OpenGL window and compositing manager             1:0.9.13.1+17.04.20170109-0ubuntu1: all
<alkisg> This bug was fixed in the package compiz - 1:0.9.13.1+17.10.20170427-0ubuntu1
<enkeyz> 17.10?
<alkisg> Yes, that's what the bug report says
<alkisg> So you'd need a backport to see if that was the bug that affected you
<enkeyz> there isnt 17.10 out there
<alkisg> It's the development version
<alkisg> That's how bug fixes work, first in the dev version, and if someone files an SRU, they backport them
<enkeyz> where can I get that?
<alkisg> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<alkisg> That's how you properly request it
<alkisg> An uncertain way would be just to download the 17.10 compiz.deb and try to install it with dpkg
<alkisg> From the packages.ubuntu.com site above
<enkeyz> alkisg: or maybe they will backport it, if I'M asking nice?
<alkisg> Usually no. You'd need to file an "SRU" back report as the wiki page says
<alkisg> The devs don't bother to file SRUs themselves for low-priority bugs
<alkisg> They leave that up to the usres
<alkisg> *users
<alkisg> *back report => bug report
<enkeyz> alkisg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1697162
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1697162 in ubuntu-mate "Can't click unfocused windows" [Undecided,New]
<enkeyz> done
<alkisg> enkeyz: now it's my turn to ask, did you read the wiki page? :)
<alkisg> You didn't file an SRU; you only filed a bug report there
<alkisg> SRUs are bug reports, but formatted in a specific way
<alkisg> Read it
<enkeyz> alkisg: you mean the template
<alkisg> And the information in the template
<alkisg> How to reproduce it etc
<enkeyz> that link isn't enough?
<alkisg> No
<alkisg> You can also do the SRU steps in the original bug report
<alkisg> Press "edit description" there and make it SRU-like
<enkeyz> done
<erle-> Is it a known issue that Unity (engine) games have problems with MATE?
<erle-> In particular KSP.
<erle-> The same issues existed with Gnome, that was my sole reason for actually using Unity (desktop)
<enkeyz> Ubuntu MATE not as stable as I thought
<enkeyz> just found only 4 bug within a day
<alkisg> Compiz isn't part of ubuntu mate :)
<enkeyz> why it's included then?
<erle-> But it is switched on by default, alkisg.
<alkisg> 50.000 packages in debian
<alkisg> All included...
<alkisg> Mate is the de, not those packages
<enkeyz> I mean, why setup is installed Compiz, if it's know to be not stable?
<alkisg> libreoffice has 1000  open bugs
<alkisg> Would you prefer not to include it?
<alkisg> Compiz has 200 open bugs
<alkisg> Same
<alkisg> Software has bugs, and de and distro maintainers select the best software they can find
<alkisg> That doesn't make it bug-free
<enkeyz> sure
<enkeyz> tried Kubuntu before, after install didn't find any bug
<enkeyz> no screen tearing, nothing
<enkeyz> worked out of the box
<alkisg> Check the kubuntu bug tracker, I'm sure it has more than 10.000 bugs
<alkisg> If you didn't find them, be glad
<enkeyz> Least I find some here :D
<erle-> I have not seen any bugs in Ubuntu Mate in about a year now tbh.
<erle-> Using it on two computers now
<erle-> one migrated from regular Ubuntu, ohne freshly installed
<enkeyz> first bug I found when I resize the panel, icons aren't resizing themselves perfectly
<enkeyz> volume icon is 3 times bigger than others
<enkeyz> this distro is like when I want to customize something, it will break
<enkeyz> I only changed from arch linux, because fontconfig-infinality project is dead, and I need Ubuntu like font rendering
<alkisg> Guys, all bugs are filed online, it's not a secreat that there are thousands of them
<alkisg> If you didn't locate any yet, you're  lucky :)
<khw> On the "Add to Panel" dialog box, if I click on Terminal, instead I get a Clock app added.  Clicking on Clock also gives me clock.
<khw> MATE Desktop Environment 1.18.0
<Kenzo> hey all, doe anyone know how to reverse this command? "xrandr --output HDMI-1 --mode 1280x720 --same-as eDP-1"
<alkisg> What would the reverse mean?
<Kenzo> alkisg, good question. i ran this command to get the display on my external monitor to look close to normal, i hadn't checked the box "same image in all monitors" before running it. so now this command is running at the wrong time. i needed it when i click to mirror displays
<Kenzo> if that makes sense
<alkisg> Yes I remember, I'm the one that gave you that command :)
<alkisg> Or was that to another user? :)
<alkisg> Put the output of `xrandr` to pastebin
<alkisg> And then mention which resolution you want on each monitor
<Kenzo> yes i think you were :) ok
<Kenzo> alkisg, oh dear i think i've messed up both displays. here's the output https://pastebin.com/Feds3x6B
<Kenzo> i've altered the display setting of my laptop somehow and now the bottom panel doesn't fit on the screen
<Kenzo> anyone there?
<alkisg> Kenzo: This page has been removed!
<alkisg> Paste it again, and don't seelect 2 mins only :D
<alkisg> be back in 30'...
<Kenzo> alkisg, https://pastebin.com/bdCvKQrB
<alkisg> Kenzo: you forgot to run the addmode command
<alkisg> xrandr --addmode eDP-1 1280x720
<Kenzo> alkisg, no idea how to do that unfortunately.
<Kenzo> ah
<alkisg> Check the online irclogs for our previous chat
<alkisg> Everything here is logged :D
<Kenzo> wow, how do i do that?
<alkisg> After that, run the xrandr command with the --same-as parameter
<alkisg> irclogs.ubuntu.com
 * alkisg waves, later...
<Kenzo> thanks
<Guest48328> willy@ubun
<CoderEurope> flexiondotorg, how was the chow ?
<Kenzo> is there a bugs channel?
<zaga> Hi everyone should someone know how can I get the Plank icon out of its own dock...?
<zaga> Second question... Does anyone know if there is an Italian channel for mate?
<zaga> ...I know English a little bit but I think Italian is better 4 me
<Kenzo> hey just looking for some advice if anyone's around
<Akuli> yes?
<Akuli> zaga, probably not to mate, but for ubuntu in general there is
<Akuli> !it | zaga
<ubottu> zaga: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Kenzo> i've just done an upgrade of my system so now i have kernel version 4.10.22. i've been told that there are Changes for xorg versions:
<Kenzo> Installed version: 1:7.7+13ubuntu3 Available version: 1:7.7+16ubuntu3 but when i try to install this in synaptic i get a warning about it not being authenticated
<zaga> Already done but no one is answering... So here is better
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> it's a bit quiet sometimes :)
<Akuli> Kenzo, oh are you the guy that was upgrading xorg to something really really new?
<Kenzo> Akuli, nope, first time with a xorg query. i just ran sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt update and followed the instructions. just wondering if it's safe to upgrade to the un-authenticated xorg
<Akuli> oh
<Akuli> try running sudo apt update first
<Akuli> then sudo apt upgrade
<Akuli> the authentication warning will probably go away
<Kenzo> ah ok
<Kenzo> terminal advises to run apt list --upgradable
<Akuli> yeah you can skip that
<Akuli> you'll see the list when you upgrade anyway
<Kenzo> when i run this command it shows that i have an old version of the xwindows system. i can update it in synaptic manually but it won't do automatically with software updater
<Akuli> does it matter if it's old?
<Akuli> like, is there some new feature that you need?
<Kenzo> if it can fix the issues i have hooking up to my tv via hdmi? then that's be awesome but i don't know whether that's the root of the problem
<Akuli> it's probably not
<Akuli> i'm not good at fixing stuff like that, alkisg might know but he's not here right now
<Kenzo> yeah i was having a chat with him earlier about it. wish i could fix it myself but don't have the know-how. it's fine in mint-18.2 so it's nothing to do with hardware
<Akuli> have you checked the x version on the mint?
<Akuli> also, were you running mint on the same computer as ubuntu mate?
<Kenzo> i didn't but that's a smart idea. i booted it from live usb on same laptop yes. ubuntu mate is the primary OS
<Akuli> yeah try mint on the laptop that you have the problem with
<Akuli> mint isn't really that different from ubuntu, so i don't expect it to make a big difference
<Kenzo> yes i tried on the laptop, i was surprised it worked. i don't know what's wrong with the diplay settings on my system
<Akuli> oh mint works? ok
<Akuli> one thing you can do is to copy the settings from mint
<Akuli> hmm
<Kenzo> yeah i ran the 18.2 beta release from a usb and the display settings when hooked via hdmi tothe external monitor worked out of the box. but i don't know what's different
<Akuli> i used to remember where the screen settings are stored
<Kenzo> if i knew where the settings were i'd be happy to tinker around but i don't know where the problem is rooted at
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> i'm almost sure the file name was monitors.xml
<Akuli> but i can't find it anywhere
<Kenzo> i just searched and i can't either.
<Akuli> maybe it has changed?
<Akuli> i don't know
<Akuli> i don't have more ideas :( at least you can check the versions
<Kenzo> alkisg gave me a command as a workaround "xrandr --output HDMI-1 --mode 1280x720 --same-as eDP-1"
<Kenzo> unfortunately i missed some of the command so the displays are always mirrored even when i don't want them to be
<Akuli> you can run "xrandr --help"  or "man xrandr" to get a list of everything it can do
<Akuli> seems to be a lot of stuff
<Akuli> but hopefully some of it is useful
<Kenzo> yeah i tried that and was overwhelmed
<Kenzo> i then tinkered and messed up the display but luckily a restart fixed it
<Akuli> i don't think these settings are saved anywhere
<Akuli> so i guess restarting should always fix everything you can do with xrandr
<Akuli> crap these options aren't even grouped in any way :(
<Akuli> just all listed like lel
<Akuli> Kenzo, scroll down to the bottom of the man page, there are some examples about using it
<Akuli> maybe they are helpful :)
<Kenzo> ahh will do, thanks :)
<Akuli> you might find it useless too
<Akuli> i don't know
<Kenzo> wow there are alot of options
<Akuli> that's nothing
<Akuli> curl is a program for uploading and downloading stuff from the net
<Akuli> its man page is 2452 lines long :D
<Kenzo> :o
<Kenzo> glad i don't have to deal with that
<Akuli> yeah... it is long
<Akuli> nobody really reads through all of it at once
<Akuli> more like searching for whatever from it
<Akuli> hey
<Akuli> vlc's "full help" is 6413 lines long :D
<Akuli> lol
<Kenzo> there should be a leader board for longest man pages!
<Kenzo> the display on my external monitor is part missing because the settings don't detect and adapt to it's resolution
<Kenzo> Akuli, the commands at the bottom of the xrandr man page specifically for Forces to use a 1024x768 mode on an output called VGA: might be what i need. do all those commands need to be run or is it just giving me a selection?
<Akuli> run just one of them
<Akuli> not all :)
<Akuli> also feel free to change them to do what you need
<Kenzo> ah thanks. and you said this doesn't save anywhere? because i like to backup before i break lol
<Akuli> i'm pretty sure it doesn't
<Akuli> would be odd if some things would reset on reboot but others wouldn't
<Akuli> if it would screw things up we could still get your files back easily
<Kenzo> no joy, it didn't work. if only i could figure out where these settings are
<Akuli> i'm not a big mint fan but i would probably use mint in this case
<Akuli> there's a mate version of mint that isn't too different from ubuntu mate
<Kenzo> no i'm not a big mint fan too. and it's only their most recent beta release that works with my wireless card because they've been living int he stone ages with kernel version 4.4 something until recently and my card needed 4.8+ to work
<Kenzo> mint also is very buggy, the screen dims when watching videos because it thinks it's idle. next minute screensaver
<Akuli> you can change that in the settings
<Akuli> you can also install a newer kernel in their update manager
<Akuli> they are kind of stone-aged with kernel versions though
<Akuli> ubuntu people like to complain about that when it comes to mint :)
<Kenzo> haha yeah i do complain quite a bit about it i guess. has you tried arandr? it's a visual front end of xrandr
<Akuli> no, tbh i have never used xrandr either
<Kenzo> hmm think i'll give it a go. maybe a gui might be more forgiving
<Akuli> try it out
<Akuli> yeah usually guis are nicer to work with when you're new to something
<Akuli> command-line is faster when you know how things work, but not when getting started
<Kenzo> tried and it's the monitor preferences that are pre-installed but more basic.
<Akuli> lol
<Akuli> hmh
<Akuli> i dont know what to do
<Kenzo> same. i want to fix things but don't know where to start. where do i acquire this knowledge
<Akuli> i don't know
<Akuli> one alternative is to just search stuff on google and see if someone has had a similar problem before
<Akuli> i'm pretty sure someone has
<Kenzo> yeah i've been googling since install lol but doesn't seem to be a problem for others. i don't even knwo how to report it as a bug/fault so someone can look into it
<Akuli> wait, which ubuntu are you using?
<Kenzo> i'm using the official ubuntu-mate flavour. 17.04
<Akuli> ok, so its new... no idea what to do
<Kenzo> lol what are you running?
<Akuli> i have this old ubuntu 14.04 and a simple screen setup, works by default
<Akuli> just one display
<Kenzo> ah ok. everything else works apart from mirroring the displays in the external monitor. nearly perfect
<blaeser> Hello?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-11
<bitshawn> hi
<bitshawn> any1 here
<bitshawn> anyone wanna talk about the x-files?
<sai_> ello
<sai_> hello
<zaga> good morning everyone i was trying to eliminate the Plank's icon from the its own docks... how can i do this?
<zaga> sorry for my english
<CoderEurope> zaga, have you tried : https://ubuntu-mate.org/community/ ?
<TaZeR> oh hell yea i posted my life stories ther!
<Jack_Sparrow__> !find am-utils
<ubottu> Found: am-utils, am-utils-doc, libteam-utils, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 113 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=am-utils&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<simeon__> Hallo
<newb> Hello
<newb> I have a question...and I'm pretty new to Ubuntu Mate
<newb> Can someone please help
<aamna> hey
<TaZeR> sure newb
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-04
<Mikaela> Hi, am I missing some simple trick to make all apps launch on my right display by default instead of the left one? The left would be a TV screen and most of apps look bad on it and I have to move everything by hand to the riht one. This question seemed a little ungoogleable
<alkisg> Mikaela: the panel and apps go to the "primary monitor"
<alkisg> You can declare which monitor is the "primary" from the control panel display settings
<Mikaela> alkisg, but when I open something from the panel or desktop launcher, it opens on the left monitor even if it's not primary
<alkisg> Mikaela: is your panel to the right monitor, and the right monitor is the primary one, and your mouse is to the right monitor?
<alkisg> (you can see the "primary" monitor if you run `xrandr`, it says "primary" there)
<Mikaela> alkisg: yes to all
<Mikaela> I just had to leave, so I am not on my laptop for a few hours
<alkisg> Mikaela: can you paste the output of this? xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> Ah ok, let's continue when you're there again
<Mikaela> _b thanks :)
<andrew_> anyone on?
<andrew_> hello
<andrew_> hello!
<Mikaela> alkisg, http://termbin.com/k5x7 (xrandr)
<Mikaela> I think it's also agreeing tha thte laptop/right screen is primary as TV/left is connected with HDMI
<tytan> hello everyone, I upgraded from Ubuntu Mate 14.04 to 18.04 and I don't have a drop down terminal on F12 anymore. Have I done something wrong? This is a minimal installation.
<tytan> *fresh installation on a new computer
<tytan> ok, I found that setting.
<alkisg> Mikaela: run mate-tweak, and see if it happens with all window managers or not
<alkisg> i.e. marco, compton etc
<lafleurdubien> Hi everyone. I'm a single ubuntu guy and I'm seeking an ubuntu mate.
<vkareh> LOL
<humm8> Is there any hidpi (5 or 8K under 32 or 34 inch) support todays?
<humm8> Hey lafleurdubien, hope you enjoy something.
<lafleurdubien> I enjoy long walks on the beach
<lafleurdubien> is that good enough?
<humm8> off course it is
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to use the nvidia drivers on Ubuntu MATE 18.04, with a nVidia GeForce GTX 860M via Optimus.  Although `prime-select query` outputs `nvidia`, nvidia-smi fails with "NVIDIA-SMI has failed because it couldn't communicate with the NVIDIA driver. Make sure that the latest NVIDIA driver is installed and running."  I can't use CUDA as a result, and my graphics are being drawn with my Intel chip.  How can I
<BlueProtoman> fix this?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-05
<newDZHUSER> Hi, I wanted to check if this is still the best place to ask questions when i need help with ubuntu mate 18.04
<newDZHUSER> I also want to ask... y'all gonna move to GitLab? (given the recent news that microsoft is buying GitHub)
<stevecero> So I'm trying to change the icon for the Menu in the top-left corner. I'm not really fond of the Gnome Foot. Anyone know how to change the menu icon without selecting a whole new icon theme?
<newDZHUSER> That reminds me, and this may be real noob question, how do I change to the cupertino theme?
<newDZHUSER> when I go to Appearance Preferences -> Theme tab, I don't see it in the list
<Voss749> whats the difference between ubuntu-mate and linux mint mate?
<swift110> hmm good question
<fingerprint> hi there, dont suppose anyone has an x220 thinkpad?
<fingerprint> looking for the fingerprint driver
<m4t> fingerprint: no experience personally but google says it has an Upek reader which is supported by fingerprint-gui
<lehrer> hallo
<lehrer> wie gehts
<lehrer> soos
<mate|33345> hello all - noob here. Is there anything that I can do to speed up the lauch time of snap applications?
<gnugr> mate|33345: check what amount you have in /etc/default/grub GRUB_TIMEOUT=?, just set it to amount 2
<gnugr> then do 'update-grub'
<mate|33345> mine is set to 10
<mate|33345> ...but i think this has to do with bootup time, correct? I was referring to the delay when launching snap applications vs normal installed applications
<alkisg> Yeah that's just the grub menu timeout
<alkisg> Personally I think snaps will be just another failed try of Canonical, so I avoid them completely
<alkisg> sudo apt purge snapd :)
<sixwheeledbeast^> But it depends on a meta-package
<alkisg> Nah, it gets removed cleanly
<mate|33345> i was thinking perhaps it would allow me to have the latest version of an app while running LTS distro
<alkisg> True, that's the idea behind it
<sixwheeledbeast^> It appears i have an old transitional package that is now replaced with snap-confine.
<sixwheeledbeast^> You can use PPA's or other repos for that
<sixwheeledbeast^> Bye bye snapd .. you have been purged :)
<sixwheeledbeast^> The thing with snap applications is they will have to load all of there libs they are packaged with. So it is likely they will be slower by design.
<valentino> hello, i need help. i want to start Cura3.3.1.AppImage but i dont know how....was searching in google....
<valentino> someone can help please
<Bert_2> Hi, I'm having a weird issue. I'm customising 18.04 the way I like it, but every time I edit my startup applications, it resets my previous changes (edits as well as disables). Does anyone know why?
<gnugr> Bert_2: are all apps native package or included also 3rd party of them
<gnugr> native packages*
<gnugr> i faced also that behavor with firefox developer version
<Bert_2> gnugr: I have it with an item I added by hand for seafile, dropbox (3rd party) and indicator session (preinstalled)
<Bert_2> so I'm covering every option here :P
<gnugr> Bert_2: if the system can't find the correct i.e. icon of them it could be frustrated
<Bert_2> I see, you think it might reset because of lack of an icon? :O
<gnugr> yes it might be one of the things
<Bert_2> what a silly reason to reset everything :P
<Bert_2> should I report that as a bug then? cause that's obviously not intended behaviour\
<mate|84136> fuck u
<sixwheeledbeast^> I have a few custom startup programs with no icons and no issues.
<humm8> I read somewhere that latest mate release got support for HiDPI. Does that mean MATE is further with this than the others?
<vkareh> humm8: other desktop environments have HiDPI support as well
<humm8> ok
<humm8> vkareh: Is HiDPI something which still has to improve a lot these days?
 * humm8 considers a new screen
<Svcdgoose> newbie to ubuntu mate
<Svcdgoose> never used chat before.
<vkareh> humm8: I use a HiDPI laptop as my daily driver. Works very well for me :)
<Svcdgoose> what is hidpi?
<vkareh> humm8: there might be a few things to improve. Marco has some things that could be scaled better, but overall it works pretty well
<vkareh> Svcdgoose: screens with double the pixel density (aka Retina displays on Mac, for example)
<humm8> yes, that made me happy vkareh :D
<humm8> vkareh: High dots per inch
<humm8> eh
<humm8> Svcdgoose: High dots per inch
<vkareh> humm8: I'd say give it a try, report any issues - I'm sure they'll get addressed promptly ;)
<humm8> vkareh: I will (as long as i get some help for it)
<humm8> Although... i am not in a hurry really, i basicly still want to wait for samsung to release a 8K screen. :)
<vkareh> humm8: what's the resolution on those things? 7680x4320? Might need to add an extra option to MATE to support resolutions that high! Currently it supports 1x and 2x, but that might require 3x or 4x depending on how big the screen is.... which is insane, in my opinion
<vkareh> humm8: you can always ping me for HiDPI help - I lurk in these IRC channels regularly and know just about enough HiDPI to break some stuff
<vkareh> :D
<humm8> thank you vkareh
<vkareh> you're welcome!
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to use the nvidia drivers version 396 on Ubuntu 18.04, with a nVidia GeForce GTX 860M via Optimus.  Although `prime-select query` outputs `nvidia`, nvidia-smi fails with "NVIDIA-SMI has failed because it couldn't communicate with the NVIDIA driver. Make sure that the latest NVIDIA driver is installed and running."  I can't use CUDA as a result, and my graphics are being drawn with my Intel chip.
<BlueProtoman> How can I fix this?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-06
<billybigrigger> can someone tell me which nvidia driver i should be using for a laptop?
<alkisg> billybigrigger: run `software-properties-gtk` and go to the drivers tab, and see
<billybigrigger> is that the gui window for proprietary drivers?
<billybigrigger> where you pick software sources and update/upgrade options? alkisg
<alkisg> billybigrigger: yes
<billybigrigger> if so, there's 2 nvidia options
<alkisg> And which one says "recommended"?
<billybigrigger> i installed 18.04 on a buddies laptop, and he just called and said he can't switch to hdmi audio output, i assume its because i never installed nvidia drivers...but i do remember seeing 2 options
<billybigrigger> they were both the same release version...i can't remember the difference...but i remember being confused about the descriptions, and left it with the default drivers
<alkisg> That's why it says "recommended" there, to know which one to use
<billybigrigger> i dont think there was a recommended, that's why i was confused
<billybigrigger> i was looking for recommended
<billybigrigger> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031463/whats-the-difference-between-nvidia-driver-metapackage-and-nvidia-binary-driver/1039385
<billybigrigger> that looks familiar
<alkisg> OK, you'd need to check again, and if indeed there isn't, to send the output of lspci -nn -k and the output of ubuntu-drivers list
<billybigrigger> closedsource tested and closed source
<billybigrigger> except they were both driver version 390
<billybigrigger> that post is why i was confused, whats the difference between meta pkg and binary? is the binary just a straight download from nvidia.com? because i thought that method was deprecated long ago
<billybigrigger> sorry, i don't run ubuntu as a daily driver on my machines, it's either arch or freebsd for me...
<billybigrigger> the only answer on that post doesn't make sense to me, because if both options are pulling from the same source, why is there a need for 2 options? and yes i'm positive both driver versions were 390.xxxx
<billybigrigger> i remember back when i ran ubuntu that gui driver selection page always gave me hell, hence why i stuck with noveau and then did a face palm when he called asking why he had no hdmi audio options
<billybigrigger> if they are both the same binary driver, pulled from the same source, but one is labeled tested...then why in the hell list the 2 "untested" option?
<billybigrigger> basically what is the difference in the two
<alkisg> nvidia-340/bionic 340.106-0ubuntu3 amd64  NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.106
<alkisg> xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-390/bionic 390.48-0ubuntu3 amd64  NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
<alkisg> These is what I see in apt, I don't have nvidia to see with software-properties-gtk
<alkisg> They're not the same version
<billybigrigger> well i swear they were both the same version or i wouldnt have been confused...i would have picked 390.xx over 340.xx and not thought twice about it
<alkisg> Personally I'd need input from you being there and showing output/screenshots/specific names then
<alkisg> Can't help without specific input
<alkisg> You could also wait and see if anyone has nvidia to test
<gnugr> billybigrigger: there's a package in debian which helps to find what nvidia driver is needed 'nvidia-legacy-check', also as for 390xx, a new pkg exists in debian/sid https://ftp-master.debian.org/new/nvidia-graphics-drivers-legacy-390xx_390.48-4.html
<gnugr> https://packages.debian.org/sid/nvidia-legacy-check
<billybigrigger> ty
<arwenvd> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<arwenvd> Hi
<arwenvd> I am here to seek assistance
<diogenes_> !ask | arwenvd
<ubottu> arwenvd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arwenvd> I cannot find the Screen Share option anywhere in ubuntu mate 18.04, also cannot launch vino-preferences, like previous versions. Once installing Gnome, in it I found the settings for Screen Share, but in Mate it is not available.\
<alkisg> arwenvd: did you install vino?
<alkisg> Different desktop environment use different programs; afaik mate doesn't have vino preinstalled, but of course you can install it
<arwenvd> i have installed vino, then after not working i have purged it, and installed it again
<arwenvd> no vino and no vino-preferences in terminal
<alkisg> arwenvd: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=vino-preferences&mode=exactfilename&suite=bionic&arch=any
<alkisg> vino-preferences doesn't exist in any package in 18.04
<alkisg> It does exist in 16.04: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=vino-preferences
<arwenvd> Yes i know. I wonder how can i use vino with 18.04?
<alkisg> The vino package has these: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/vino/filelist
<arwenvd> I can configure it in Gnome, but in mate there is no configuration
<alkisg> arwenvd: which command configures it in gnome?
<alkisg> Open the configuration, and run ps aux in the terminal, to find out the command
<arwenvd> It is in System Settings panel
<alkisg> The vino package contents are: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/vino/filelist
<alkisg> That doesn't help. What about the command?
<alkisg> Also, there are other servers that you can use, like x11vnc, tigervncserver etc
<alkisg> arwenvd: here it says you can also edit its settings through dconf-editor: https://forums.bunsenlabs.org/viewtopic.php?id=1411
<alkisg> It sounds like gnome doesn't want vino to be easily reusable in other desktop environments :)
<arwenvd> i am going to try and find out the command in 5 minutes. I would like to use vino, because i already have 600 pcs running different ubuntu installations and all are with vino. It would be inconvenient for us to use two different remote connect servers on that ammount of computers.
<alkisg> Eeeh, have you seen epoptes.org?
<alkisg> For that amount of workstations, it would be waaaay easier to manage them with epoptes
<arwenvd> I have made my network very understandable with bind configuration, so if i want to connect to someone, i just type vncviewer 101 and i go there. I just need to make it work with 18.04
<arwenvd> Okay, so, the settings for the screen share on gnome are in gnome-control-center --overview
<alkisg> arwenvd: the options I see for you are (1) apt install --no-install-recommends gnome-control-center => nah, don't do that on MATE, (2) use dconf-editor to change vino settings as mentioned in the URL I pasted above, or (3) use another server like epoptes
<alkisg> epoptes is much easier than "vncviewer 101". It's: I see all client thumbnails, and I click "monitor" or "assist" user to get access
<alkisg> And of course logoff, shutdown, right click properties, right click open terminal and a lot others
<alkisg> And it needs less than 1 MB RAM on the clients, it's extremely light
<gnugr> alkisg: might 'dconf-tools' could help for remote access, but no idea if it's candidate (exists in d/sid)
<alkisg> gnugr: dconf-tools is the package that provides dconf-editor, what I proposed, yes
<gnugr> dconf-tools don't ship with dconf-editor
<gnugr> but sure it allows remote access for everything
<alkisg> gnugr: check this: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/dconf-tools
<alkisg> Or just run `apt show dconf-tools`
<alkisg> You'll see that dconf-tools is a transitional package that installs dconf-editor
<alkisg> Don't confuse the users please
<gnugr> aaahh OK difers in ubuntu
<alkisg> This is the #ubuntu-mate channel :)
<gnugr> differs* even
<alkisg> It's the same in debian though, https://packages.debian.org/stretch/dconf-tools
<alkisg> Again a transitional package that install dconf-editor
<gnugr> alkisg: ah yes, dconf-tools not exists in d/testing, that was my mistake
<mate|40118> hi all
<diogenes_> hi
<Hello> hi?
<diogenes_> hi
<mate|75205> Hey I am Russell in Salem Oregon trying the chat feature out
<mate|1499> Russell here trying this chat feature out
<mate|93990> 18.04 LTS, button on the panel to log out/restart/shut down has stopped working; how to log out or restart?
<sixwheeledbeast^> shutdown now in a terminal would work. but i would investigate why your panel has an issue too.
<vkareh> mate|93990: Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace to get the logout menu, Ctrl+Alt+Delete to get the shutdown/restart menu
<mate|93990> vkareh
<mate|93990> vkareh
<mate|93990> vkareh: Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace doesn't do anything; Ctrl+Alt+Delete OK
<vkareh> mate|93990: ah, okay maybe I have a custom shortcut on my side :P
<mate|93990> vkareh: thanks
<vkareh> you're welcome!
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-07
<mate|76642> does this channel offer tech support for ubuntu?
<mate|56973> Hi.. I am on Ubuntu mate 18.04 with bcm43142 as WiFi card
<mate|56973> Have bcmwl-kernel-source installed
<mate|56973> But WiFi is not detected, there is no list of WiFi connections
<mate|56973> Antony ?
<mate|56973> Anyone ?*
<yannisgk> hello guys&girls...do you know how i can contribute to the "wine" application???
<con> Hi ,I have been having a problem down loading updates...it tells me "failed to load repository information...how can I fix this problem...Thanks...
<diogenes_> yannisgk, type in this chat: /j #winehq
<tazemt76> Greetings, all.
<tazemt76> Is there any protocol that I need to observe here before I can ask a questions or may I just jump right in?
<alkisg> tazemt76: you ask
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> tazemt76: some time an answer comes in a few mins, sometimes in a few hours, sometimes... it doesn't :)
<tazemt76> Thank you for the heads up!  Greatly appreciated!
<alkisg> So, shoot!
<tazemt76> The starwars screensaver in Mate doesn't scroll any text for me, except the info that it hasn't any text.  Where would one begin looking to figure out a fix for that?
<tazemt76> I am currently reading up on XML and the xscreensaver site but I am finding that X11 is throwing a monkey wrench in the whole works.
<alkisg> starwars screensaver? i don't see that in my mate 18.04, is it an additional package you've installed?
<tazemt76> And just to give you some background on me, I have no background in computers, but I am reading and learning.
<tazemt76> It is.  The "extra screensaver" option in Welcome.
<alkisg> Ah ok, I don't use welcome because it's in "snap"
<alkisg> I purge snapd right after the installation,  Idon't like it :)
<tazemt76> <----- (adds to To Do List:  Read up on snaps.)
<tazemt76> I thought I'd heard the good thing about snaps are that they update automatically.
<tazemt76> Gotta run.  Take care, everybody!
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-08
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-09
<mate|90539> hello
<mate|90539> are there really people here?
<m4t> yes
<mate|39195> yo all
<Big> I not got englisch please of german talk
<Big> Ich habe einproblem mit win 8.1 kann kei mate auf dem notebock installieren, ich bitte um hielfe, dringend
<coconut> !de | big
<ubottu> big: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<mate|new1> hi...new to this. thanks in advance for your time and patience...I am running mate on a computer not a laptop - and some times when the computer boots up it loses the wired connection and has a wifi icon in the bottom bar
<mate|new1> I need to reboot to get the wired connection back
<mate|new1> if anyone reads this and can help, my email address is zeteo1952@gmail.com
<mate|new1> THANKS
<mate|60335> hi
<diogenes_> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-10
<mate|5176> Hi.Ihave a trounle after installing MATE on mi PC.
<mate|5176> It seems, the computer doesnt reconogize mi audio intterface, (The one installed on the mother base)
<mate|5176> ¿Can you help me?
<mate|5176> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<mate|83783> Has anyone experienced strange behavior with the "Google Music Manger" notification applet? On first install, the menu items appear when i click on the "headphone" icon. After a restart the menu is empty (just black space). The app works fine otherwise.
<mate|5176> Tarjeta: HDA Intel
<mate|5176> Chip: Realtek ALC1200
<IMDISLIKELIFE> HELLO SHITS
<IMDISLIKELIFE> a one her??????????
<IMDISLIKELIFE> dafuk
